#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-14
<ScottK> ogra: Did you decide on arm v6 or v7 for Lucid, I don't recall and I can't find it written down.
<JamieBennett> ScottK: v7
<ScottK> JamieBennett: Thanks.
<Martyn> on SMP, when an interrupt is generated (say, by a network card) .. does the interrupt get sent to every core.. or just a given core?   is the kernel interrupt handler running on only one core, or all cores?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-15
<asac> fta: is tcmalloc new?
<asac> loads of issues with chromium on arm now
<asac> e.g. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36800668/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.chromium-browser_4.0.270.0~svn20091213r34444-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta:... and ... please disable tests on arm ;)
<asac> that will avoid ultra long builds ;)
<persia> Reminder, Mobile meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes
<fta> asac, done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/341857/
<asac> fta: rock. have you tested a NON_TEST build locally?
<asac> e.g. maybe it ends up with some packaging issues etc.?
<fta> it didn't last time i used it
<fta> asac, does it build now?
<Riotta> hi
<Riotta> does anybody have a clue when ARM netbooks/tops will be available for normal consumers?
<JamieBennett> Riotta: next year ;)
<Riotta> :)
<suihkulokki> Riotta: you can already buy Sharp PC-Z1
<Riotta> I hope so
<JamieBennett> In Japan!
<Riotta> ah I dont get something about arm and ubuntu, there is on the wiki that ubuntu support two arm processors freescale and marvel
<JamieBennett> yes
<Riotta> I know there is a pegatron and freescale two larg companies which made arm processors and freescale processor is supported is ubuntu will operate on pegatron processors also ? is there some compability orsomething or those are all arm clones
<Riotta> with same features etc
<JamieBennett> They are different architectures that require specific changes to the OS based on the same offerings that ARM provide.
<JamieBennett> Different but similar
<Riotta> ah so those all processors will have different architectures
<Riotta> now I get it
<Riotta> so basically you have to compile everything for other arm processor to make it work?
<suihkulokki> well it's more like i386-i486-pentium-ppro-p3-p4-..
<Riotta> ah
<JamieBennett> It could be the same chip design with slight tweaks that require a specific kernel. The Device-Tree work that is ongoing at the moment may allow us to ship more generic releases but that is a little off at the moment.
<Riotta> like i380 and atom's lpia
<Riotta> okay
<suihkulokki> but each arm cpu needs a differnet kernel atm
<JamieBennett> same arch (i.e. armel) but different kernel's and tweaks
<Riotta> ah
<JamieBennett> sorry, should of made that clearer
<Riotta> I see it thanks
<Riotta> so different kernel but most apps will work on all arms?
<Riotta> or same story
<JamieBennett> All apps should work the same providing that they are compiled for the same optimisations, i.e. in the current Lucid cycle we are targeting ARMv7 with Thumb2 which is available on only the newer processors from ARM. But if they support this then userspace is pretty much the same across the board.
<Riotta> cool
<fta> asac, fyi, http://codereview.chromium.org/507007
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-16
<asac> bug 496642 496647 496646 496644 496645 496641 496649 490304 496643
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496642 in eet "Sync eet 1.2.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496642
<asac> bug 496642 bug 496647 bug 496646 bug 496644 bug 496645 bug 496641 bug 496649 bug 490304 bug 496643
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496647 in edje "Sync edje 0.9.93.063-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496647
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496646 in edbus "Sync edbus 0.5.0.063-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496646
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496644 in ecore "Sync ecore 0.9.9.063-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496644
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496645 in efreet "Sync efreet 0.5.0.063-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496645
<fta> asac, did you copy chromium before or after i disabled the tests for arm?
<asac> fta: i copied it this morning
<asac> i hope that was after
<fta> ok, good
<asac> unless todays batch wasnt done or something
<fta> asac, omg, it's slow. you should really do a crossbuild
<asac> fta: i hope its quick enough to get results on same day ;)
<asac> (avoid a two day turnaround
<plars> Guest36380: no hiding, we all know who you are! :)
<plars> snap, just missed it
<NCommander> plars, :-)
<plars> So for the bringup testing stuff I'm working on, curious if anyone has ideas about writing a script that could gather arm specific information, for example, firmware/uboot version
<NCommander> plars, /proc/cpuinfo is really the best your going to do :-/
<NCommander> There isn't a BIOS to queue
<plars> NCommander, asac, ogra_ ,?: ^ any ideas?
<NCommander> *query
<plars> NCommander: I had feared as much, didn't know if there was some other form or trickery you might know to get useful things like that out of the system
<NCommander> plars, we use the machine id fromt he SoC as our reference to each board
<NCommander> thats about it
<NCommander> (again see /proc/cpuinfo)
<plars> yeah, cpuinfo is already gathered I believe
<asac> plars: uboot info you can gather through mkimage -l
<asac> not sure if the version is in there though
<plars> asac: no
<plars> asac: just the address, entry point, etc... nothing terribly useful
<asac> NCommander: how about making uboot-dove package (like for -imx)?
<NCommander> asac, we have licensing issues that prevent us from putting uboot-dove in the archve
<asac> NCommander: so they have more than patches on top of uboot?
<NCommander> asac, yeah, its a custom branch. The problem isn't with the code
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: 11h :(
<asac> still going
<fta> asac, i now have the fix to move to make, should speed things up a bit
<fta> took a while to convince upstream that gyp was broken
<asac> heh
<asac> really think it makes a real difference?
<asac> most stuff goes into the rampup time i think
<asac> so for development make is probably great improvement
<asac> es incremental build might work better
<asac> but for full built, i want to see that its much faster before being relaxed ...
<fta> computing all the deps is really slow in scons
<asac> yeah
<fta> we have nothing to loose
<asac> except days where we cannot do any builds ;)
<asac> but i think its fine to try now ...
<asac> at best keep the scons way still there in
<asac> package
<asac> so locally i can at least kick off builds if i need t otest someting
<fta> i pushed gyp 279 to the ppa, for some reason, it's still not there, not even the source package, hmm
<fta> didn't get a reject
<asac> fta: launchpad isin read-only mode
<asac> probably queue is down for that
<asac> just wait
<asac> at least there is a warning on top of the page i have open ;)
<fta> oh, ok, i'll try a fresh build with make tomorrow then
<asac> k. considered to do a test build before excersizing with all biulders full speed?
<tormod> bryce, yes that works: I reverted to old libdrm, built the above ati commit, and it fixed the issue
<tormod> oops wrong channel
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-17
<persia> Grr..  Illegal instruction in mksquashfs in dove livefs build.  Is this a different bug than the one we saw for imx51 livefs last week?
<lool> persia: It might be that the dove kernels on the buildds have to be updated
<lool> persia: I think there was an errata for thumb 2 traps for dove which dave mentionned ina bug
<lool> Actually Eric did
<lool> bug #494831
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494831 in linux-mvl-dove "Alignment trap/Unhandled fault errors on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494831
<persia> I definitely heard about that.  Do you think that would affect makesquashfs?
<lool> persia: If we rebuilt it with thumb2 it might
<lool> But I thought it had been rebuilt with -marm to workaround that
<persia> That was my memory as well, and we ended up having working livefs builds for imx51.
<persia> Do you have hardware that could run a mksquashfs test to replicate the bug?
<lool> I do but it's not online
<persia> OK.  Maybe someone else will volunteer then.
<lool> Checking the build log, I don't see the mksquashfs version
<persia> If it works in a local environment, then it's a config thing on the builder, and if it doesn't, then it's something we need to tweak, and I'm not sure which applies.
<lool> I checked livecd-rootfs, and mksquashfs is run in the chroot
<lool> You could check on the porter box, but that's imx51
<lool> persia: BTW you might want to allow both for aufs and unionfs in your script
<lool> (Ideally mount --union and fuse union as well; I think that's all casper supports)
<lool> I have my own script which OOPSes the kernel  :-(
<persia> heh.  Guess we don't want to merge that.
<persia> Yeah, I was looking at /proc to try to figure out which filesystems the running kernel supported, and do some case statement to use them in some preferred order.
<persia> But I didn't figure it out in 10 minutes, and figured I'd just merge plars' stuff because it does make it simpler for the lucid work.
<lool> persia: /proc/filesystems only list the modprobe-d or builtin ones though; aufs and unionfs were often built as modules
<persia> lool: Hrm.  Which means I'd have to do some probing, which gets annoying (and the installer prober warns it may crash the machine)
<lool> grmpf
<persia> Sometimes I'm tempted to try to set up a distributed network of proxies, each attached to a separate (specific) node, and forwarding me only unique entries.
<ogra_> persia, did anyone ask lamont to update the squashfs-tools version on clementine ?
<persia> ogra_: No idea.  Is that something that would be different between imx51 and dove?
<ogra_> no, clementine is the livefs builder for both subarches
<persia> Hrm.
 * persia looks at logs again
<ogra_> the crontab entry is a bit silly
<ogra_> seems imx51 is never tried if the other arches have a non zero exit code
<persia> Ah, that explains why I didn't get any mail about imx51
<ogra_> the crontab entry connects the two builds with &&
<ogra_> should be changed to ;
<persia> Who can change that?
<ogra_> me if i'm back from vacation, StevenK, lool, cjwatson etc etc
<ogra_> wotn help the illegal instruction though
 * ogra_ wonders if the -marm actually applied to the current build thats used on clementine
<persia> Dunno.
<persia> So it's ubuntu-cdimage?
<persia> I'll bug someone from the team to look at it soon then.
<ogra_> its not that important
<persia> Well, except that I promised to watch the daily builds this week.
<ogra_> the illegal instruction will be identical no matter for which target you build
<persia> And if they aren't working, that needs to be investigated.
<ogra_> so squashfs-tools needs to be fixed first ... else you just waste buildd time
<ogra_> if -marm doesnt work, i know that -O0 is supposed to
<persia> And it's the same group that can check versions on the builder, or do I need a buildd OSA?
<ogra_> you need lamont
<persia> Heh.  OK.
<ogra_> he pinned the karmic version until last sunday
<persia> That's straightforward enough.
<ogra_> and had a cronjob to release the pinning
<ogra_> but probably it just unpinned and didnt upgrade to the version built with -marm
<persia> Right.  That needs to be checked, and maybe force-upgraded.
<persia> If it *did* upgrade, it needs to be recompiled with -O0
<ogra_> so first check if the -marm built version is there ... if so, rebuild squashfs-tools with -O0
<ogra_> and if that doesnt work, we're out of ideas and probably need to pin the karmic version for longer
<persia> Cool.  That's a set of instructions that can be executed :)
<persia> Well, except we'd need to do a manual downgrade, etc.
<ogra_> until someone can investigate deeper
<persia> But yeah.
<lool> I've updated the crontab
<persia> lool: Cool.  Now I'll get twice as many emails :)
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36706216/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.squashfs_1:4.0-3ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz seems to have -marm
<ogra_> but -O2
<persia> ogra_: Yep, but it's a question of which is installed.
<ogra_> right, i just wanted to make sure it built
<ogra_> being on vacation i dont check such stuff ;)
<persia> heh :)
<lool> Note that it said illegal instructions, not sigbus
<lool> (sigbus would have said: bus error  ...)
<persia> Should a -mthumb2 vs. -marm issue report a bus error?  I thought it was just illegal instructions.
<lool> persia: My understanding is that the boards support thumb2 but mishandle unaligned accesses in thumb2
<lool> (They should handle these, but not without a fixed kernel)
<persia> That was my understanding as well
<persia> But the side discussion about squashfs-tools might provide a workaround for the short term (or did I misunderstand? )
<ogra> we're supposed to get a kernel with mtd support at some point so we can replace the existing broken one
<ogra> or a mtd module for the existing one
<persia> MTD?  Aren't those the on-chip flash devices?
<ogra> right
<ogra> thats where the kernel lives in these boards
<persia> That's surely a different issue.
<ogra> and we have no access to the devices
<persia> Oh, you mean we don't have access to update the kernels?
<persia> Ah.
<ogra> so we cant reflash with a new kernel atm
<ogra> a driver exists but not for this specifc kernel binary
<persia> RIght.
<persia> I understand.
<persia> So the issue exists *only* on the buildds?  Should replication testing not happen on other hardware?
<persia> I'd think it'd be interesting to fix it elsewhere, and then look at the buildds, but maybe I am behind.
<ogra> it doesnt occur elsewhere
<ogra> and nobody of us has the buildd HW
<persia> Ah.
<ogra> well
<ogra> davidm has
<persia> If that's already been tested, I won't ask for testing :)
<ogra> and i replicated the original issue on his board remotely
<ogra> but he shut off access to it afterwards
<persia> This is the action item from the 20091208 meeting?
<ogra> yes
<persia> OK.  I understand then.
<ogra> dmart has a board as well, but i'm not sure it has the exact same kernel
<persia> Well, neither of them seem to be in-channel right now.
<ogra> he brought up the two fixes (-marm and -O0)
<ogra> and davidm wont be until new year
<persia> So is the squashfs-tools a useful workaround?
<ogra> ?
<persia> Won't we still encounter other issues running lucid code on those?
<ogra> we shouldnt according to dmart
<ogra> either of the above compile options should fix it
<persia> I don't quite understand why *only* mksquashfs is affected
<ogra> kernel module vs userspace
<persia> But I'll try to sort that, and we'll see what breaks next.
<persia> Oh, it's an ABI thing between the kernel squashfs interface and mksquashfs?
<persia> So it wouldn't affect other stuff?
<ogra> well, it might if you have userspace things using kernel ABI ...
<persia> Would linux-libc-dev be affected?
<persia> That's the only part of the toolchain that I think regularly uses that sort of stuff.
<ogra> hmm, i doubt it, we would have seen more fallout if it had
<persia> OK.  Then we have a workaround.
<persia> Be a few hours before we have access to look though :(
<ogra> yeah
<armin76> rabeeh: do i get a present? :)
<persia> Does anyone happen to know how Soyuz handles two source packages in Ubuntu that build a binary package with the same name?
<persia> -ECHANNEL
<asac> ok chromium building now in qemu-arm-static chroot ;)
<ojn> asac: how many hours? :)
<asac> not sure ... i hope less than native ;)
<asac> but maybe i am too optimistic ;)
<asac> on native it takes 19h or so with more or less fast usb drive (with tests disabled)
<asac> on babbage 3
<asac> or 16 ... not so sure atm ;)
<persia> Surely a big chunk of that is swapping, no?
<asac> well... whenever i looked most of CPU was really on action ;)
<asac> but swapping is probably a big thing for the linking
<ojn> would be interesting to see how long it'd take with distcc:ing over to a non-emulated cross compiler too. :)
<persia> I was thinking for some of the libraries as well.  I've been doing a build that includes webkit on a 512MB powerpc box and it keeps swapping out just to make more cache space available.  I'd expect the same for armel.
<asac> i hope that qemu is in the middle of native cross and all native
<persia> Depends on the RAM of the host, really.
<ojn> qemu system emulation was quite a bit slower than native for me. Hopefully static is quicker.
<persia> If you have lots of RAM, qemu gets pretty fast.
<persia> If you don't, qemu isn't.
<asac> i had to take one ram module out because of brokenness recently ... so sad ;)
<asac> i think the idea is to do that in the cloud ;)
<persia> ojn: at what comparative rates?  For me, qemu seems to perform at about 40% of native speed, which is faster than some of my ARM hardware :)
<ojn> persia: I don't remember the details, let's see if I wrote them down
<asac> it feels faster for me atm
<asac> not lightning speed, but i hope that will cut it by half
<ojn> Looks like the only numbers I actually wrote down was building bash native for x86 vs for arm inside a scratchbox2 environment. I think the qemu system emulation was too slow to even consider, so I didn't keep track of performance.
<persia> Yeah, compared to cross-compilation it's slow.
<persia> But cross-compilation has it's own collection of issues :)
<ojn> oh, definitely.
<ojn> distcc:ing over to a cross compiler is the best of both worlds, really.
<persia> Well, sometimes.  I remember someone doing that for test building some stuff for jaunty, and they didn't get caught by a buildchain bug, which was confusing when doing the full native build later.
<zumbi_> ojn: which script do you use?
<ojn> zumbi_: for what?
<zumbi_> distcc:ing over to a cross compiler
<lool> icecream provides that IIRC
<ojn> zumbi_: no script needed. Stick a couple of links to distcc named gcc in a directory, make sure it's at the front of your path, then just build. Set DISTCC_HOSTS correspondingly. Caveat: I have yet to try it for a debian package rebuild.
<ojn> I used it all the time for powerpc kernel builds back in "the days".
<zumbi_> i need to test this. Do you know if it is compatible with buildbot?
<zumbi_> Well, i guess it won't be hard to integrate
<ojn> ^^^ see three lines up. :)
<ojn> i.e. no idea
<suihkulokki> qemu system emulation compiling could be improved quite a bit by using virtio disk
<zumbi_> suihkulokki: yes, and it is great :-)
<zumbi_> suihkulokki: imagine adding distcc to that :)
 * zumbi_ has to go..
<plars> asac: have you done any benchmarking to see how much faster it is to build things under qemu-arm-static environment?  Does it only benefit you for large packages?
<plars> or rather, things that take a long time to build
<asac> plars: atm, i dont know nothing - first time i use it ;). will get better stats when this is done
<plars> asac: what is your host system? how much ram, what cpu, etc?
<asac> only 2G ...one module is dead
<asac> CPU too old to remember ;)
<asac> so my time will be least possible win
<asac> && GYP_GENERATORS=make GYP_DEFINES="target_arch=arm disable_nacl=1 v8
<asac> good
<plars> asac: heh, I had meant to try it out a while back but wasn't able to at the time.  I have an old p4, 3GHz box that I revived recently, may install it on there to mess with
<asac> plars: its really easy. install qemu-arm-static package ...
<asac> run build-arm-chroot ... like debootstrap
<asac> and then you are done
<asac> you can chroot into it and just use it
<plars> asac: yeah, I have a link to the wiki page that ogra did for it, looks simple.  I just didn't have a machine to do it on a while back
<asac> kk
<asac> fta: not sure whats going on, but atm its stilil python dominting my CPU: 14014 asac      20   0  201m  82m 2816 R  100  4.1   3:21.12 python
<asac> ah ... all fine
<asac> now make is there ;)
<fta> asac, did you take the branch? rev389?
<asac> i picked latest gyp from daily
<asac> ppa
<fta> for chromium
<fta> ?
<asac> latest daily version as well from latest bzr
<asac> yes
<asac> its
<fta> ok
<asac> 17:05 < asac> starting over
<asac> 17:06 < asac> 389.
<asac> so yeah
<fta> great
<fta> 389 packaging revisions \o/ but still nothing in the archives /o\
<asac> might be allusion
<asac> illusion
<asac> but it seems to be indeed faster compiling stuff
<asac> is there a feature that would allow to dump the full compile line just for errors?
<asac> rather than making everything verbose?
<armin76> grep
<armin76> *g*
<armin76> asac: got tired building on native? :D
<plars> asac: getting a lot of qemu: Unsupported syscall: 335 from things when I try to apt-get install packages
<asac> plars: i get that too ... but seems not to hurt
<fta> asac, nope :(
<ojn> asac: did you hit any snags setting up the qemu-static environment?
<asac> ojn: no. just install qemu-arm-static ... then run build-arm-chroot
<plars> ojn: I just set one up a bit ago for lucid, very simple
<asac> and then oyou have a working chroot
<asac> that is arm
<ojn> cool
<plars> ojn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BuildEABIChroot
<ojn> Ah, nice
<ojn> plars: thanks
<plars> ojn: getting a nice stream of spam regarding the unsupported syscalls
<ojn> plars: are you on i386 or x86_64?
<plars> ojn: i386
<ojn> hm, there is a 335 syscall on i386
<plars> wow, that's enough spam to cause my gnome-terminal session to eat ~33% cpu!
<ojn> wait, is it from qemu or in dmesg on the host?
<plars> ojn: qemu
<asac> its from qemu
<asac> drops that syscall i guess
<asac> not sure what 335 is
<ojn> I don't see a 335 syscall in current mainline sources for arm. I wonder what's using it.
<ojn> oh, nevermind. bad grep.
<ojn> #define __NR_pselect6                   (__NR_SYSCALL_BASE+335)
<ojn> needs to be added to qemu
<plars> ah yes
<plars> I think pselect is missing on arm actually
<plars> or it used to be at least
<ojn> well, it seems to be plumbed up now
<plars> ojn: not in our kernels yet
<plars> CALL(sys_ni_syscall)            /* eventually pselect6 */
<ojn> plars: but in glibc, it seems. :)
<plars> apt-get failed
<plars> looks like postfix and bsd-mailx failed to finish installing, don't care thouth
<asac> plars: what did you install?
<asac> i only bootstrapped -> worked
<plars> asac: pbuilder
<plars> bunch of deps
<asac> then i installed builddeps
<asac> and stuff
<asac> hmm
<asac> pbuilder inside of chroot? ;)
<asac> i would rather make pbuilder use that
<plars> asac: heh, thought it might be interesting to try :)
<asac> try the other approach
<asac> tweak pbuilder config to use build-emu-static for constructing the chroot
<asac> (if thats possible)
<plars> asac: ah, that would probably be more useful, yet
<asac> i dont use pbuilder, but feels doable
<fta> asac, what the plan to test the perf of chromium & ff? which tools/methodology?
<asac> fta: those tasks ar assigned to dave
<asac> they seem to have something internally for that
<fta> internally?
<asac> fta: dave is from arm
<asac> so: out/Release/obj.target/webcore/third_party/WebKit/WebCore/dom/Document.o
<asac> feels slower than native ;)
<plars> asac: I have a test build running on both, building something sizable enough, but not too insane
<plars> asac: I have them both building bash, I started on the babbage much earlier and it already finished: real	30m21.368s
<plars> asac: I wouldn't be too surprised if it was a bit slower, but might be interesting to see if there is good-enough benefit from running them in parallel with distcc
<plars> asac: also, this is a pretty slow machine - yes, much faster than any arm proc I have sitting on my desk, but still
<ojn> plars: hah, i just started the same exact test ;)
<plars> ojn: no kidding, with bash even?
<ojn> yep
<plars> ha
<plars> you'd think we used to work together or something :)
<ojn> :)
<plars> ojn: will be interesting to see how your numbers compare to mine, I suspect my time from the babbage is not great (running off a 16G usb stick at the moment)
<ojn> grmbl, -j<largenumber> doesn't seem to work with dpkg-buildpackage though.
<ojn> I had 34m real time here, running off of internal flash on the pegatron
<plars> ojn: I was just about to ask asac if he knew how to make debuild call make with -j
<ojn> actually, 34m54s.
<persia> ojn: DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=${n}
<plars> ojn: ok, so not too much different from mine anyway
<plars> persia: thanks!
<persia> (you need a debian/rules that supports that)
<ojn> dpkg-buildpackage has a -j switch, but it'll fail due to some of the jobs trying to get into the directory before it's created. :)
<persia> It's not well tested :)
<ojn> I'll do an apples-to-apples and do single-thread first.
 * ojn watches 3.5 cores being idle on his $600 nehalem box. :)
<persia> GrueMaster: I had a try at an inital sort for mobile-lucid-arm-suspend-resume-testplan : http://paste.ubuntu.com/343650/ What do you think?
<GrueMaster> Looks reasonable.  I don't know enough about eSATA, but it might be more of a middle option.  Isin't it like an external USB drive (separate power from the system, but able to take sleep/wake commands)?
<persia> No, it draws power from the system.
<persia> But it's not nearly as common as USB.
<persia> I suppose there are also eSATA enclosures with separate power, but they aren't so interesting :)
<persia> My basic thought was as follows:
<GrueMaster> Are you sure?  Every motherboard I have in recent years has come with a chassis eSATA connector, which is just a sata extension cable.
<persia> Base is the stuff that we can't function without
<GrueMaster> right.
<persia> Standard is the stuff that we expect to find in most hardware
<persia> and Extra is the rest of the stuff.
<persia> I expect that we'll find Extra stuff in most hardware, but I don't expect to find all of it in anything.
<GrueMaster> eSATA should be middle then.  Most nettop systems come with eSATA now.
<persia> Whereas I could easily imagine something with all of Standard.
<persia> OK.  Handhelds don't.
<persia> (too much power draw)
<GrueMaster> True.  Nor do laptops or netbooks.
<persia> Well, some laptops do
<persia> But those are the big ones :)
<GrueMaster> You mean the next gen luggables?
<GrueMaster> :P
<persia> Well, I've seen people carrying eSATA enabled laptops to conferences, but yeah :)
<GrueMaster> I have a friend with one of those beasts.  17" wide screen, dual core nvidia graphics, Core2Quad cpu 4G mem, 1T drive, blue-ray, etc.
<persia> Yeah.
<persia> So Extra?
<asac> plars: any results yet?
<asac> (comparison)
<persia> GrueMaster: So anyway, having sorted the list, I have no idea what needs to happen to solve the "Decide and document testcase priorities; sort into three classes; base, standard, extra: TODO" workitem.
<persia> Does it belong on some specific wiki page?  Is more organisation needed?
 * persia suspects "Create suspend resume testplan page that will document how to run suspend resume test" should have been done first, but was at a bit of a loss
<GrueMaster> That I don't know.  I guess we sort the whiteboard with what you have and document each test case on wiki.
<persia> I can sort the whilteboard.
<persia> Do you know the Testing wiki hierarchy?
<persia> I just don't know where it belongs
<persia> (other than somewhere under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing )
<GrueMaster> Not really.  I can figure it out though.
<persia> Cool.  I'll sort the blueprint.  Let me know if you need me to populate a wiki page once you have a URL
<GrueMaster> Wasn't someone generating a wiki map?
<persia> heh.  But I'm only doing that for some namespaces, and /Testing/ isn't one of them
<plars> asac: not more than what I gave you earlier
<plars> so clearly, going to be MUCH slower on my system to use the qemu chroot
<plars> persia, GrueMaster: it was my understanding that they were trying to transition all testcases from w.u.c/Testing to testcases.qa.ubuntu.com
<GrueMaster> plars: I may need your help then to publish there.  I can do the writeup, but I may need you to post it if I don't have the correct privileges.
<plars> GrueMaster: I don't think I had to get any special privileges for posting on that wiki, you just need to be logged in
<GrueMaster> ok.  I'll check when I'm ready to post.
<persia> testcases.qa.ubuntu.com might require an ubuntu-qa login though (the separate, parallel, single-sign-on exists for historical reasons)
<plars> ah yes, I vaguely remember signing up for that ID
<plars> in any case GrueMaster, if you have problems posting to it, let us know, or ask about it somewhere like #ubuntu-testing.  You need to have access to that wiki if you don't
<GrueMaster> ok, will do.
<plars> I suspect you can just register for the account though, and it will let you post
<persia> SHould do.
<persia> mobile-lucid-arm-suspend-resume-testplan whiteboard updated with sorting.
<plars> ah, my qemu-arm-static build of bash is nearing the end finally
<ojn> plars: Mine took _exactly_ as long on qemu as on native hardware without a -j option
<plars> ojn: that's encouraging
<plars> mine will be longer by a fair margin for certain, but on pretty slow hardware
<plars> ojn: did you kick it off with distcc also?
<ojn> no, not at this time
<ojn> I might give that a go next; I'm waiting on fedex though so once I get that I will be 100% busy with new board work. :)
<jetienne> q. i would like to have an hw running arm and ubuntu. ideally a cortex a8 or a9. where i can find such hw ?
<ojn> jetienne: I don't think you can buy a9 hardware anywhere today. Buying a freescale babbage eval board is the only supported platform to date, but some are using ubuntu on a beagleboard (much much cheaper)
<ojn> someone from canonical should correct me if I'm wrong though. :)
<persia> There's also some retail hardware that works, but again, it runs into the kernel issue.
<plars> the ubuntu arm images will not support beagleboard, so you'd need your own kernel, but could run ubuntu packages on top of that.  Certainly I've heard of people doing it
<jetienne> i look for a reference, something i can buy. this is mostly to test the perf of arm on linux
<jetienne> plars: ok so no beagleboard. i need it to be easy to install
<plars> also, if you really just want low cost, the $99 sheevaplugs run something based on Jaunty iirc
<jetienne> cost is no issue
<persia> jetienne: What sort of platform do you want?
<jetienne> but already installed is ultra good
 * persia is happy with the Sharp Netwalker, but it does need a custom kernel to run Ubuntu other than 9.04
<ojn> Genesi Efika MX comes preinstalled with jaunty, but it's not officially supported.
<jetienne> persia: im part of a startup doing softward and hardward. the hw will be outsourced. currently im just evaluating the need
<plars> dev board from freescale will run jaunty, or also let you run lucid images that are already available
<persia> jetienne: OK.  Do you want a dev board or a handheld?
<ojn> jetienne: sounds like you should talk to the SoC vendors about getting some eval boards. Marvell Dove and Freescale Bababge officially support ubuntu, none of the others do.
<ojn> (but with your own kernel most of them can run it)
<jetienne> dev board is ok, handheld too
<jetienne> ojn: SoC = ?
<persia> For a dev board, FSL sells babbage, which has kernel support in Ubuntu.
<ojn> jetienne: Oh boy. SoC == system on a chip
<jetienne> how much is it ?
<persia> For a handheld, Sharp sells the Netwalker, which is the same CPU, but needs a different kernel because of how ARM kernels work today.
<persia> I don't know of anything else available retail (but someone could correct me)
<ojn> persia: Ha, OMAP kernels don't have that issue. :)
<ojn> they can be multi-platform.
<persia> ojn: Yes they do, just less so.  Try running the same kernel on OMAP1 and OMAP3
<jetienne> persia: how much did you pay for the board
<ojn> persia: sure, but within a family they work. Freescale doesn't even support it that far, do they?
<persia> jetienne: I paid 44800 yen for a Netwalker.  I don't have a babbage: you'd have to ask someone else
 * persia looks for a website
<GrueMaster> There is also the Beagle Board (http://beagleboard.org).  While not directly supported by Ubuntu (kernel), there is a help page for getting Ubuntu installed.
<GrueMaster> It uses the OMAP4 chip (I believe).  Still ARMv7.
<jetienne> persia: so around 400euro ? wow ultra cheap
<persia> jetienne: If you get conics to import it, they'll charge a bit of a premium, but yeah.
<persia> jetienne: Sorry.  I remember representatives from freescale saying the Babbage was available retail at UDS, but I can't figure out how to order it from their site.  Maybe you'll have better luck.
<plars> hahah
<plars> real	107m58.740s
<plars> ojn, asac ^
<ojn> GrueMaster: Beagleboard has OMAP 3530, Cortex A8
<jetienne> GrueMaster: http://beagleboard.org/hardware
<ojn> plars: Wow. I guess my machine is quite a bit faster
<ojn> :)
<GrueMaster> right.
<plars> ojn: yeah, I told you this was an old box
<jetienne> persia: ok thanks
<ojn> :)
<jetienne> q. i read a lot of doc on ubuntu-arm, they talks about "lucid"... what is this ?
<armin76> :D
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ is a good place to start for that sort of question.
<persia> It's the code name for what will become the Ubuntu 10.04 release in April.
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx has limited information along those lines
<jetienne> thanks
<jetienne> all those boxes got very limited ram (i have seen 128mbyte, or 512mbyte), what is the motivation behind that ?
<jetienne> to save battery life ? or more to save hw cost
<ojn> jetienne: most of the embeddded ARM chips use package-on-package memory (LPDDR), and while there might be options to get 1GB that way, it's usually very expensive.
<ojn> Some chips can use regular DDR2 memory, and then you can go to larger sizes. I think babbage can, Marvell Dove should be able to as well.
<jetienne> ojn: thanks
<jetienne> i think for my testing, i could use a modern phone, or archos hw... can they run ubuntu ?
<ojn> jetienne: if you have hardware platform selection to do, I would recommend finding someone to assist you with it that knows about these things already. There are many details you want to consider when selecting a hardware base for your product.
<persia> Definitely!
<jetienne> ojn: we will outsource it to a company we know in cambridge
<persia> Grabbing some random thing to examine the software stack is a completely different activity than selecting the basis of a product.
<jetienne> ojn: currently im just doing some prospective research
<ojn> jetienne: sounds like you should have them assist you in the selection too, if you don't have any of that knowledge in-house.
<ojn> jetienne: ok. :)
<jetienne> for example i need to know if it is feasible to do video transcoding on a modern arm, or do i need a intel cpu, or a special chip to encode mp4
<ojn> on arm you most definitely need to use the hardware offload assist to do it in a reasonable speed
<ojn> ubuntu doesn't provide that on any platform, as far as I know
<persia> Depending on the solution, that might be a separate chip, or it might be onboard (based on the block diagrams I've seen)
<jetienne> ojn: yep, the ubuntu on arm is only there to know if i can use arm chip to encode
<persia> ojn: That's mostly a lack of available software that meets the licensing requirements.
<ojn> jetienne: I can answer that right now. :-)
<persia> We'd be *very* happy to provide that.
<jetienne> the personn doing x264, a well known software video encoder, is telling me it is possible to encode 320x240 in real time on a cortex a8
<ojn> persia: sure, I'm just saying it's not included. The codec licensing paperwork is a nightmare on most platforms.
<persia> Indeed.
<ojn> jetienne: ah, that low resolution might be possible. Sorry, I was thinking higher bandwidths.
<persia> And so far, nobody has submitted code to our nice public collaborative code review site for package inclusion :)
<jetienne> i dont need real time. but i need to be sure this is actually possible
<jetienne> ojn: thats ok
<jetienne> persia: you are in canonical
<jetienne> ?
<jetienne> in our case, we will use specific IP lawyers to get codec license, and i do agree this is a nightmare
<jetienne> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2009/10/nokias-n900-is-an-important-step-forward-for-mobile-linux.ars <- ok i will get the company to get this toy :)
<jetienne> thanks a lot for your helps guy
<persia> jetienne: No promises that Ubuntu can be run on there.  I know several people tried with N810s and had various issues.
<jetienne> i know the author behind strigi, he is paid to code on one of those nokia
<jetienne> i will bug him to get running what i wnat :)
<ojn> plars: halting bulding experiments, got new hardware toys. :)
<plars> ojn: merry Christmas :)
<plars> ojn: I also tested hello, it took about 4x as long on my qemu-arm-static environment as it took on my babbage :(
<plars> 1m5.991s vs 4m19.461s
 * plars needs some new hardware
<ojn> plars: I was monitoring these for a while, snagged one when it showed up for $609. http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/topics/global.aspx/arb/online/en/InventorySearch?c=us&cs=22&l=en&s=dfh
<ojn> uh, that link didn't work. XPS 435 mini tower.
<plars> ojn: wow, not bad, cheapest at the moment is $739
<ojn> yeah. they go up and down a bit depending on memory configs, etc.
<ojn> mine was a bit low on memory, but I picked up some at fry's to fix that.
<ojn> Hm, is there a bootargs option to make init provide debug info on what it is spawning?
<persia> For which release?
<ojn> karmic (upstart)
<ojn> Oh, there seems to be a --debug.
<persia> Kill that, and add quiet (see /usr/share/doc/upstart/README.Debian.gx for more)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-18
 * bizkut is away (i am away now)
<fta> asac, took 11h, but it built! did you try it yet?
<asac> bug 456659
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 456659 in linux-fsl-imx51 "suspend/resume failure on imx51" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456659
<persia> Ugh.
<asac> bug 458501
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458501 in gnome-screensaver "[armel] screensaver hangs on unlock, eats cpu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458501
<asac> bug 494831
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494831 in linux-mvl-dove "Alignment trap/Unhandled fault errors on boot" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494831
<asac> bug 458537
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458537 in linux-fsl-imx51 "hibernate does not work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458537
<persia> Is hibernate supposed to work?
<asac> why not?
<asac> at least it hsouldnt break stuff ;)
<plars> it seemed that the kernel config option was not enabled for hibernate in either case
<asac> hmm
<persia> My understanding was that hibernate wasn't a well exercised use case for arm linux.
<persia> I agree it shouldn't break stuff, but I'm not sure it's supposed to work.
<persia> Because suspend tends to be deep enough that one doesn't need hibernate.
<plars> persia: could be that it was excluded on purpose, but I'd like someone who knows that for certain to say whether or not that's the case
<asac> yeah
<asac> plars: but the UI still suggests hibernate?
<asac> we should at least fix that
<plars> asac: yes
<persia> More generally, we should make the UI check to see if the system supports stuff before offering options.
<persia> That's not an architecture-specific problem.
<asac> http://piware.de/workitems/mobile/lucid-alpha2/report.html ;)
<asac> we are below ;)
<asac> plars: can you file that against gnome-power-manager too?
<asac> e.g. UI option etc.
<plars> persia: #CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set, CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y
<asac> persia: right
<persia> plars: Right.
<persia> So, someone with more ARM linux kernel experience reading backscroll should comment and then maybe we'll have a clue :)
<plars> asac: ^^ I wonder if it's seeing something turned on by hibernation_possible, could still be just kernel?
<asac> bug 494667
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494667 in squashfs-tools "[armel] non-ISO-C misaligned pointer punning causes slowness and SIGILLs" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494667
<persia> I think the UI just isn't checking the system capabilities.
<asac> plars: what "hiberation_possible" flag are you referrig to?
<plars> asac: was a kernel config setting that is turned on
<plars> and nothing regarding hibernation even appears to be present in the config for imx51
<plars> the options I pasted above were from the current dove build
<asac> plars: but we see the UI option everywhere?
<asac> or just on dove?
<plars> asac: see it in both places
<asac> kk
<asac> so its ui i  would sassume
<asac> add gnome-power-manager to the bug too then
<persia> Well, it's a few different bugs.
<plars> asac: ok
<asac> plars: do we have booting dove images?
<plars> asac: yes :)
<asac> good ;)
<persia> Thank herb for that.
<plars> very good
<plars> so far, latest imx51 image seems to be working quite well with sata
<plars> I haven't finished installing yet, but usually by this point it would be spewing errors
<asac> great
<asac> is it much faster?
<plars> asac: hard to say at this point, the install bar isn't a great indicator
<asac> let me fix the bug 488267
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488267 in ffmpeg "ffmpeg should be built with -marm for lucid on armel" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488267
<plars> asac: install still takes about 45m or so
<asac> ok
<ScottK> amarok is currently failing to build on armel due to libnjb-dev: Depends: libnjb5 (= 2.2.5-4.2ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> I looked at that package is built on armel, so it's, I guess, not installable due to a lower level reason.
<ScottK> The build log is not helpful: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.2.1.90-0ubuntu1/+build/1399779/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.amarok_2:2.2.1.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> I was wondering if someone with hardware could try and figure out why libnjb5 is not installable?
<ScottK> ogra: ^^^?
<asac> ScottK: i would think that njb5 produces binary all packages
<asac> and the arch packages are not yet built
<asac> or had a delay when the amarok was build
<ScottK> asac: No.  It's been built for a couple of releases now.
<asac> let me check
<asac> hmm
<asac> letme try to install
<ScottK> Thanks.
<asac> just installs ;)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343788/
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me do build-dep
<asac> also works
<asac> didnt run it
<asac> but it suggesgts a solution for me
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343790/
 * ScottK looks
<asac> ScottK: did that happen more than once? maybe retry?
<ScottK> OK.  Retried.
<asac> kk
<asac> let me know
<ScottK> Will do
<ScottK> asac: I guess shit happens.  It worked.
<ScottK> Thanks for checking.
<ScottK> So now, I think, kdepim and amarok are in a race to see which will be the last package that needs to get built for us to have Kubuntu/Kubuntu Netbook ISOs on armel.
<asac> ScottK: are you producing such isos already?
<ScottK> Not for armel because I didn't get stuff to build.
<asac> ScottK: right. i think you should produce .img files though
<asac> there is no CD etc. for arm hardware usually
<asac> so something that can be dd'ed to a SD or usb stick would be great
<ScottK> We've just been using usb-creator-kde
<asac> let me know when you have a first iso ... i can check that then ;)
<ScottK> OK.
<asac> if it runs etc.
<ScottK> Great.  You saw our Karmic pictures, right?
<asac> ScottK: i saw your presentation at UDS
<ScottK> Right.
<asac> have the feeling it will be great for arm
<asac> just not so sure yet about performance ... but we will see ;)
<ScottK> Peformance is just a matter of time.
<asac> :O
<ojn> I'm glad to say that karmic seems to hold up nicely on a dual A9 system here so far. :)
<plars> ojn: cool, one of your new toys? :)
<plars> ojn: any smp issues? I don't hear from a lot of people doing smp
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-19
<TheNewAndy> am I likely to run into any problems following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch under karmic
<TheNewAndy> to build an image for a beagleboard?
<TheNewAndy> It seems to have been written in the jaunty era.
<ojn> plars: yeah, got new hardware yesterday. No SMP issues found yet, but I intend to poke around quite a bit. Looks like there's no mainline oprofile on smp a9 yet, which will be a good place to start.
<neonfreon> what a9 hardware?
<ojn> TI 4430SDP
<Martyn> ojn : I have patches for oprofile if you want them
<Martyn> but they are for the ARM test chip, not for the OMAP implementation of it
<Martyn> ojn : you may be able to pull some of them from the arm git repository
<Martyn> neonfreon : Still at the console, eh?
<Martyn> <--- took a solid 2 hour nap.  I'm just totally beat.
<neonfreon> nah
<neonfreon> at home
<neonfreon> cool
<neonfreon> bath time for kids
<ojn> Martyn: Huh, which repository? Most of it should be upstream by now, I would hope. Anyway, feel free to send patches this way.
<armin76> ojn: what kind of output do you have on your nettop board? hdmi...?
<ojn> armin76: no, it just has vga
<ojn> armin76: that's one of the differences between the smarttop (or whatever it's called) and the efika mx. efika has hdmi.
<armin76> ojn: u-boot or redboot?
 * armin76 has efika
<ojn> redboot
<armin76> ojn: can i has bootlog? :)
<ojn> armin76: mine still has the old kernel on it. Let me see if i can find one.
<armin76> danke
#ubuntu-arm 2009-12-20
<ScottK> asac: It looks like we are doing .img for armel and we have current Kubuntu Netbook images: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/current/
<armin76> ojn: you didn't find it? :)
<ojn> armin76: I rebooted the system and it didn't come up, had to leave it for the night. let me have a look.
<ojn> armin76: http://pastebin.ca/1721612
<ojn> the usb wifi driver is incredibly spammy in dmesg.
<armin76> ojn: thanks :)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-20
<guerby> rsalveti, ok second freeze this night. no blinking LED, nothing on the serial console even after reconnecting, I added some info on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/690370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690370 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Strange out of memory on pandaboard (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<lool> rsalveti: Around?
<lool> mkimage is moving from uboot-mkimage to u-boot; this might impact things like flash-kernel, cdimage and other code
<lool> The u-boot import doing this happened on the 7th, but failed to build on most arches (except amd64) due to LDFLAGS breaking the u-boot host build
<lool> I'm fixing that now, so it will break on all arches
<hrw> lool: so now each arch will have to install u-boot package just to have uboot-mkimage?
<lool> hrw: Yes; uboot-mkimage used to be built from an old fork of the u-boot source tree, so it's an improvement, but I would have preferred if we had a separate package instead
<lool> my head hurts
<hrw> lool: add uboot-mkimage binary package to u-boot source package
<lool> hrw: This would be a delta with Debian
<lool> hrw: I'm not sure how smooth upgrades will be, but I suspect that we need a dummy transitional package here
<lool> So this should probably be raised to Debian
<lool> albeit we could add the transitional package on our own
<hrw> lool: or make it and raise it with patch and transitional package?
<lool> Yup
<lool> hrw: Would you like to do this?
<hrw> would have first to check packages
<hrw> lool: looks like uboot-mkimage should be transitional indeed
<hrw> I just built both
<lool> hrw: you built both?  I don't understand what you built
<lool> hrw: I filed a bug in Debian to request a transitional package BTW; I'm happy if we add it in Ubuntu first though
<hrw> u-boot and uboot-mkimage ones for amd64
<lool> Ok; one open question is how to name the package
<lool> Sorry, ignore that
<lool> I'm confused with another issue
<lool> (which is that mkimage should be split out of u-boot)
<hrw> ok
<rsalveti> lool: hi
<rsalveti> lool: our image is broken for quite a while, since dec 14 because of that
<rsalveti> the package was removed from the archive, without fixing the u-boot one first
<lool> rsalveti: I think I've uploaded almost all fixes except for jasper-initramfs where I've sent a merge request
<lool> rsalveti: But I can't commit to jasper-initramfs
<rsalveti> lool: I discussed that at #ubuntu-release yesterday
<lool> rsalveti: Ok; did the discussion raise any other required changes than the ones I prepared?
<rsalveti> lool: and then we need to move this u-boot to main
<rsalveti> as it's on universe currently
<rsalveti> lool: nops, my only problem was that our image is currently broken because of that
<rsalveti> mainly because of jasper
<lool> rsalveti: asac/doko removed me from ~ubuntu-mir for some reason, so I can't approve this, but it would be a trivial MIR to bump u-boot to main
<lool> rsalveti: I'm happy to upload the jasper-initramfs change if you vouch for it
<lool> I just can't commit it to Bzr, so would either comment out the Vcs-Bzr or move it to the UDD branch
<rsalveti> lool: I believe ogra is the only one that can write to the bzr branch
<lool> rsalveti: Yes; that's why I only sent a merge request
<rsalveti> and as we need it to get our image working, I believe it should be ok to just fix the package at ubuntu
<lool> rsalveti: Ok; will merge then
<lool> rsalveti: Uploaded, happy to hear how it works in Ubuntu images
<rsalveti> lool: ok, then we should ask someone to bump it to main
<lool> rsalveti: Ping archive admins; tell them u-boot-linaro is already in main
<lool> rsalveti: ah sorry it's not
<lool> rsalveti: but tell them uboot-mkimage was in main and wa sa fork   ;-)
<lool> hrw: If you're preparing a transitional package for mkimage, I'd love sponsoring it today while I still remember about this!  :)
<hrw> let me first find good example
<hrw> lool: patch for u-boot acceptable?
<lool> hrw: Yup
<lool> hrw: debdiff would be ideal
<guerby> rsalveti, I've left my pandaboard in freeze state in case you want me to do something, if not let me know I'll power cycle it
<rsalveti> guerby: sure, just checking the bug
<rsalveti> guerby: did you get anything at the uart?
<rsalveti> guerby: if not, then just reboot it, nothing interesting at the logs :-)
<guerby> rsalveti, nothing on serial (just unresponsive login prompt), I killed screen and relaunched, nothing
<rsalveti> ops :-(
<guerby> rsalveti, ok I'm power cycling
<rsalveti> hm, weird that not even a kernel trace
<guerby> rsalveti, may be there are bootargs to tell the kernel to be more verbose?
<rsalveti> guerby: what are your current boot args?
<rsalveti> it could be that you had 'quiet' on it
<guerby> rsalveti, text ro elevator=noop vram=32M mem=768M root=UUID=b5d2dfb1-270c-4966-abe6-dfe7a2a17efd fixrtc smsc95xx.macaddr=32:57:F8:93:E1:CD
<guerby> rsalveti, also I noticed the board LEDs were both off after the freeze
<rsalveti> but quiet just set the log level to warning, you should have seem at least some error
<rsalveti> guerby: yeah, meaning that the board was dead
<rsalveti> one led is the heartbeat
<rsalveti> the other is the mmc activity
<guerby> rsalveti, I had top and tail -f /var/log/messages running through ssh, plus screen on the serial and I saw nothing
<guerby> rsalveti, ok thx
<rsalveti> nothing is bad :-(
<hrw> lool: http://pastebin.com/g49n8Jde
<guerby> rsalveti, I'm relaunching my bootstrap script
<rsalveti> ok
<guerby> rsalveti, do you think that my sysctl -w vm.overcommit_memory=2 could have an impact?
<guerby> I also have echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space
<rsalveti> guerby: but that shouldn't freeze the kernel that way
<rsalveti> it's probably another bug
 * rsalveti lunch
<hrw> can someone take a look at bug 688010?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688010 in ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency on gconf2 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688010
<hrw> it is armel only and I provided patch which solves problem
<hrw> hi robclark
<robclark> howdy hrw
<hrw> robclark: is there a kernel for panda which finally gives mem=1G stable?
<robclark> hrw: unsure..  I know some folks are using L24.11 kernel with 1G (minus the hole left for syslink)..
<robclark> but I don't know if that means it's fixed, or just that they haven't had problems..
<demarchi> hi... is there a libgles2-sgx-omap4-dev package?
<robclark> (and L24.11 kernel doesn't work with the L24.9 versions of syslink, ducati, etc from 10.10...)
<demarchi> or... where can i get the headers for sgx gles2?
<robclark> demarchi: I'm not a GL expert, but I think the idea is that you should be able to compile things with generic headers from khronos..
<robclark> although I don't know if those are packaged in any way..
<demarchi> robclark: you mean... the mesa headers?
<robclark> I guess so.. but I've never tried..
<demarchi> the mesa package that contains the headers conflicts with sgx packages
<robclark> assuming mesa headers aren't weird in some way
<robclark> demarchi: http://www.khronos.org/registry/gles/
<robclark> you can download manually the headers..   perhaps there is a better way, with some deb package, but I don't know
<robclark> maybe vstehle or rsalveti or someone like that has some idea
<rsalveti> robclark: demarchi: mesa headers should be fine
<rsalveti> demarchi: libgles1-mesa-dev libgles2-mesa-dev libegl1-mesa-dev
<rsalveti> at least for omap 3 packages we don't put the headers by default because of the soname mess around the sgx library
<rsalveti> as we don't want people complaining that built the package against it but only works when using the sgx libs
<lool> rsalveti: What happened to u-boot-omap4 in maverick?
<lool> rsalveti: did it get removed?  did another u-boot source supersede it?  u-boot-linaro maybe?
<rsalveti> lool: yeah, we're only using the u-boot-linaro
<rsalveti> lool: can you please file a MIR bug later?
<rsalveti> I want to get this issue with u-boot fixed so we can generate arm images again
<lool> rsalveti: LP #692613
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692613 in u-boot (Ubuntu) "[MIR] u-boot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692613
<lool> rsalveti: I was filing it, which is why I was asking
<rsalveti> lool: cool, thanks
<rOxx> hello, i want to install the gcc compiler on my beagleboard running with ubuntu 10.10. but i have problems with the "failure http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/gcc_4.4.4-lubuntu2_armel.deb 416 Request Range Not Satisfiable" i tried to install the gcc compiler with aptitude, apt-get and synapsys. But everytime i got the same message. anyone can help me?
<lool> rOxx: Sounds like you have some proxy between you and ports.u.c
<rOxx> yes i have configured a proxy
<GrueMaster> rOxx: Can you use wget to download the .deb package?
<rOxx> @gruemaster yes wget is available
<GrueMaster> so, "wget http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/gcc_4.4.4-lubuntu2_armel.deb" will download the file without error?  Very odd.
<rOxx> @lool i have configured the proxy in the Preferences -> network proxy > there manuell proxy config -> entered the proxy data and apply system wide. is this correkt ?
<rOxx> @gruemaster  now i have the file on my beagleboard. i saved the file with the firefox download manager :-)
<rOxx> is this method ok ?
<GrueMaster> rOxx: After setting the system wide proxy, did you log out/log in?  That is the only way to ensure the setting gets carried through to all apps that use system environment settings (i.e. bash shells).
<lool> rOxx: I'm not sure it's enough/correct, nor whether it's because your proxy is being used or is not being used
<GrueMaster> rOxx: using wget as I indicated is a way of testing the underlying environment that apt-get relies on.  If wget fails, then we can go further.  using firefox, while effective in retrieving the file, doesn't help test apt-get issues (other than basic network connectivity).
<lool> rOxx: I can just tell you it's related to your proxy  :-)
<lool> rOxx: apt directly talking to ports.u.c works fine, and there are no mirrors, so it's necessarily either your setup being incomplete, or apt misbehaving with your proxy, or your proxy misbehaving
<rOxx> @gruemaster i have downloaded the file via wget. it works fine
<rOxx> after i changed the proxy settings, i didnt log out, but today i have restarted the system after changing the proxy settings. is this the same ?
<GrueMaster> restarting is just as good as logging out/logging in.
<GrueMaster> I'm running "apt-get install gcc" here on my beagleXM running 10.10, and have not seen a problem (although I do not have a proxy).
<rOxx> ok gruemaster and lool, thanks for your help, i go to my neighbour and test it without a proxy connection
<cipher> is anyone familiar with whether or not acm-mode defines a specific use of newline characters? I'm playing with an embedded device that is using the g_serial gadget and by default it uses ACM. I'm not famliar enough with ACM to know whether that standard makes mention of newline treatment. I actually don't want any special newline treatment at all.
<cipher> cdc-acm
<hrw> 15:45 < hrw> can someone take a look at bug 688010?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688010 in ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency on gconf2 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688010
<cipher> has anyone tried using usbser.sys and found that it inserts spurious carriage returns (0x0d) when the serial device is actually just sending newline (0x0a) ?
<hrw> 0x0d? not 0x0c?
<cipher> yes, 0x0d
<cipher> it seems like when I use my os x machine and configure it to use the gadget serial device as a null modem this problem doesn't exist
<NullMoogleCable> a wha?
<cipher> it presents an option as Vendor: null modem on os x system preferences and opens up options for the baud rate which was what gave me a good feeling that it would work fine on osx without a custom driver
<cipher> so the embedded device is using the gadget framework and is loading the g_serial module (and using acm)
<cipher> and the windows box to which I'm trying to connected the embedded device using the usb OTG port is configured to use usbser.sys as stated in the linux kernel documentation
<cipher> to which I'm trying to connect*
<cipher> so when I go echo -ne "\n" > /dev/ttyGS0 on the arm box and receive on the os x usb host I just get 0x0a whereas on the windows host I get 0x0a 0x0d or maybe it's 0x0d 0x0a... either way it's putting something in there that shouldn't
<guerby> rsalveti, hmm freeze again after about 7 hours of compile, no message on serial. Let me know if you think of something useful I could do
<guerby> gn
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-21
<rsalveti> guerby: no new ideas for now :-(
<rsalveti> cooloney: maybe you can help us with this issue
<rsalveti> guerby: is building gcc at his pandaboard
<cooloney> rsalveti: oh, i missed your conversation here
<cooloney> rsalveti: need i to help to building gcc?
<rsalveti> and after a while the board just hang, without giving any extra message at the serial console
<rsalveti> nothing
<rsalveti> the heartbeat led stops working
<rsalveti> so the kernel is dead
<rsalveti> but no trace at the console
<rsalveti> cooloney: now how can we debug this kind of issue?
<rsalveti> maybe some more debugging around the kernel
<cooloney> rsalveti: hmm, still have no clue. need a smalll testcase instead of building a whole kernel package
<cooloney> rsalveti: highmem might not be a issue. I've tested the linaro kernel which disabled highmem
<cooloney> rsalveti: and we still got that issue
<rsalveti> cooloney: but this is not the one we're used to see
<rsalveti> in this case the kernel is basically dead, without giving any other message at the console
<rsalveti> cooloney: see bug 690370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690370 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Strange out of memory on pandaboard (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690370
<cooloney> rsalveti: oh, my bad, i assume is the old issue
<cooloney> rsalveti: thx, man, i will take a look
<rsalveti> guerby: can you post tomorrow the instructions needed to run the build at the bug? then cooloney can help reproducing this issue with his board
<rsalveti> cooloney: first issue is the page allocation failure when stressing the memory
<rsalveti> this is probably caused by the usb driver
<rsalveti> I believe it's requesting more memory that it should to work normally
<rsalveti> then the other issue while building gcc is this weird hang
<rsalveti> no message, no blinking led, nothing
<rsalveti> guerby: there's also a new kernel if you want to try, that's the one currently used at natty
<rsalveti> same tree but with some new features
<cooloney> rsalveti: thx. i was told before building perl is also hang on panda
<rsalveti> cooloney: weird, never saw this with my panda
<rsalveti> we could try natty's kernel and the one based at 37
 * rsalveti brb
<TheUni> rsalveti: ping
<hrw> hi
<AceLan> yo
<guerby> rsalveti, ok will post the script I'm using, I will first try to reduce the needed dependencies
<guerby> rsalveti, cooloney what are the instructions to install the new kernel?
<cooloney> guerby: i normally, built the kernel package and dpkg -x linux-image.deb to get vmlinuz
<guerby> cooloney, do you have the .deb somewhere on the web?
<cooloney> and use mkimage to generate uImage, then copy it over to the SD card boot partition
<cooloney> guerby: oh, 1 second
<cooloney> guerby: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-image-2.6.35-1101-omap4_2.6.35-1101.3_armel.deb
<cooloney> guerby: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4
<cooloney> this is the home page of the omap4 kernel in Ubuntu
<guerby> cooloney, thx downloading. dpkg -x...
<cooloney> guerby: great, man
<cooloney> guerby: i am trying to disable the USBLAN driver in the kernel, since i saw too many allocation issue in you reports
<cooloney> guerby: and building kernel package in SD card directly not NFS
<guerby> cooloney, I have my data over NFS
<cooloney> guerby: yeah, I know that
<guerby> cp vmlinuz-2.6.35-1101-omap4 /boot
<guerby> ln -s vmlinuz-2.6.35-1101-omap4 vmlinuz
<guerby> cooloney, no man for mkimage, what should I launch?
<cooloney> guerby: oh, that doesn't work, need to use mkimage
<cooloney> guerby: are you using ubuntu on host?
<guerby> cooloney, yes I'm running all on the pandaboard
<guerby> so running ubuntu
<cooloney> just apt-get install uboot-mkimage
<cooloney> it will give you mkimage
<cooloney> guerby: try it and let me know the result. i have to be away for a while
<guerby> apt-get update
<guerby> cooloney, ok
<guerby> mkimage without arg?
<guerby> cannot find anything through google on how to run mkimage
<guerby> I'm just relaunching my builds
<sebjan> guerby: mkimage -A arm -O linux -T kernel -C none -a 0x80008000 -e 0x80008000 -n "Ubuntu Kernel" -d <file> uImage
<sebjan> with <file> beeing your vmlinuz
<guerby> sebjan, thx, I've now a uImage file. Wonder what the next step is :)
<sebjan> guerby: :) this one goes on your boot partition and will be loaded by u-boot on next reboot
<guerby> plenty of files still pointing to the old version in /boot (I just changed the vmlinuz symlink)
<guerby> sebjan, mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /tmp/mnt
<sebjan> guerby: well, if you want ot make things the 'clean' way, you have to install a new kernel package, which will install the kernel modules, generate and install the new uImage to the boot partition
<sebjan> guerby: to be quicker, you can grab the vmlinuz -> ui
<guerby> sebjan, cooloney pointed me to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux-image-2.6.35-1101-omap4_2.6.35-1101.3_armel.deb
<guerby> sebjan, then asked me to dpkg -x etc...
<guerby> sebjan, should I just dpkg -i ?
<sebjan> guerby: right: generating the uImage and coying it to the boot partition
<sebjan> guerby: hum, if you wan to be able to use the kernel modules, yes, you would have to dpkg -i
<guerby> sebjan, so all the dpkg -x and mkimage is not needed?
<guerby> (and manual symlink)
<sebjan> guerby: right. dpkg -i shall do it all
<sebjan> the dpkg -x avoids you to install a new kernel package. So it is a good option for a single test and avoid to 'polute' your file-system with a new kernel package
<sebjan> guerby: since you already have you uImage file, you can just give it a try
<guerby> sebjan, what about old initrd & all in /boot ?
<guerby> I don't have a new uInitrd either for the boot partition
<sebjan> guerby: this should not hurt too much (unless you have an encrypted root-fs?). You shall be able to boot, but you will be missing the kernel modules anyway.
<sebjan> guerby: and yes, to mount the boot partition: mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /tmp/mnt
<guerby> sebjan, no kernel module means that I won't be able to do anything right?
<guerby> no NFS, no openvpn etc...
<sebjan> guerby: it will depend if your use-case needs additional kernel modules... For example, you will have ethernet support, so NFS mount may be working.
<sebjan> guerby: do you have an easy access to your board, and a way to update the SD card content easily (using your host PC for example?)
<guerby> sebjan, yes I can put the SD on my PC if needed
<sebjan> guerby: if yes, then it's worth gibing a try. If it fails you'll be able to recover easily by just recopying the original uImage instead of your test one
<sebjan> (just keep a copy of your current uImage)
<guerby> sebjan, I think I'll just wait for a new image in apt-get upgrade
<sebjan> guerby: that's another (easier) option :)
<guerby> sebjan, lots of commands to run means lots of potential mistakes and lots of time to recover
<sebjan> guerby: sorry I missed the beginning of the thread. why do you want to upgrade your kernel?
<sebjan> guerby: (right :))
<guerby> sebjan, because the current kernel crashes (board freezed, no LED, no ping) without message anywhere including serial
<guerby> sebjan, when I'm just compiling GCC on a NFS mount
<guerby> sebjan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/690370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690370 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Strange out of memory on pandaboard (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<sebjan> guerby: ok, and you wanted to try alternative kernels (like the Natty one), right?
<guerby> sebjan, I also have plenty of messages in /var/log/messages when swap is activated. When swap is inactive user level process get failing malloc
<guerby> sebjan, yes anything :)
<guerby> (failing malloc while there are many 100MB free/cached)
<hrw> can someone take a look at bug 688010?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688010 in ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency on gconf2 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688010
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> guerby: you can wait and try natty's image
<rsalveti> we just need to get the u-boot changes fixed then our daily images will be generated again
<guerby> rsalveti, ok will wait :) I'm currently testing bootstrap with C only to reduce the requirements
<rsalveti> ok :-)
<armin76> guerby: i see you're having fun :)
<guerby> armin76, yeah I'm always lucky with new hw
<guerby> armin76, I guess I should do web browsing instead of compiling stuff ... :)
<guerby> armin76, kernel diagnostic seems to be still in jurassik state ...
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!
<rlameiro> hi everyone...
<rlameiro> coming back... where are the latest builds for the igep OMAP / A8
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-22
<hrw> morning
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-23
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: can you please try the new x-loader at panda, using natty, and at beagle with maverick?
<GrueMaster> Sure.  Is it in the pool?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: http://ppa.launchpad.net/rsalveti/armel/ubuntu/pool/main/x/x-loader/
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: not yet
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I'll pull it and give it a spin.
<GrueMaster> As soon as I can get some coffee.  Eyes are still blurry.
<rsalveti> x-loader-omap3-beagle_1.4.4+git20101223+6f3a261-1ubuntu1ppa2_armel.deb for beagle and x-loader-omap4-panda_1.4.4+git20101223+6f3a261-1ubuntu1ppa2_armel.deb for panda
<rsalveti> I've being testing this with sebjan, and it seems to be ok, but just want to be sure :-)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: sure, np :-)
 * rsalveti bbl
<rsalveti> thanks
<sebjan> rsalveti: I have trouble accessing gitorious right now (DNS issue). Is it only me?
<eballetbo> sebjan: no, I've the same problem
<rsalveti> sebjan: ouch, same dns issue
<GrueMaster> works fine here.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: I get DNS service for this domain has expired with DNS Made Easy
<GrueMaster> I am assuming you mean gitourious.org, right?
<GrueMaster> oops.  Gitorious.org
<rsalveti> http://gitorious.org/
<GrueMaster> Oops.  I had tried ping.
<GrueMaster> this is bad.
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> someone is going to get fired for that for sure hehe
<GrueMaster> Well, it wasn't on my list of test stuff.
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Does the new xloader need a new u-boot as well?  I installed it after installing the new kernel, now it hangs.  Will try to get serial output.
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547047/
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: please update your kernel first
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: you're not using the latest one available
<rsalveti> I believe that will solve this issue
<GrueMaster> Uh, it was updated.
<GrueMaster> At least that was what was in the pool.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: iirc I requested the kernel team to push a new meta package yesterday
<rsalveti> the new kernel was available for quite a while, but needed the meta update
<GrueMaster> I updated both pandas simultaneously from the pool, but only updated one system with x-loader.  In looking at the working system, for some reason the new kernel never got installed on mmcblk0p1
<GrueMaster> It is installed in /boot.
<GrueMaster> Very odd.  The broken image didn't get the new kernel.  Both images are nearly identical.
<GrueMaster> Oh, and gnome-panel is now broken.
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Ok, I got it booting.  Not sure why the kernel didn't get pulled down.  I updated both systems simultaneously this morning.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-24
<xsiddu> hi all trying https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch on qemu
<xsiddu> everything went fine
<xsiddu> but am not getting the logging screen
<xsiddu> ?
<xsiddu> what could be the issue
<xsiddu> seems like am out of luck ... got no one to help me here :(
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-25
<TheCount> wow, many people
<TheCount> hi all :) halp!
<TheCount> I'm trying to follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall but only get a black screen
<TheCount> BeagleBoard-xM Rev C, Panasonic HDMI TV, 16GB microSD; stock microSD gives some kind of picture
<TheCount> both the regular kernel and the other kernel have the same symptoms; when using a serial console I at least can see that the disk gets resized
<TheCount> sorry, xM B
<dcordes> TheCount: that's all you see on the serial console ?
<TheCount> dcordes: nah, I see a bit more when I turn on the serial console ..
<TheCount> dcordes: but without turning on the serial console it's "uncompressing linux, done, etc" and then nothing.
<TheCount> dcordes: eventually the network link comes up, but all ports are closed
<TheCount> I'm just trying http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Maverick_10.10_2
<TheCount> the stock microSD gives a slightly misaligned and garbled FB display on my TV, is that normal?
<TheCount> i.e. some overscan issue and the picture is repeated
<TheCount> horizontally
<dcordes> what about official image? doesn't support beale ?
<TheCount> it should. according to the docs this should be perfectly fine.
<dcordes> well then why not using it =
<TheCount> because it DOES not work? :)
<TheCount> guess why I'm here? ;)
<TheCount> like I said: I'm getting a black screen, and a black screen only
 * TheCount is trying the netinstall now *sigh*
<TheCount> maybe netinstall via serial gets me to a state where I can at least login to the box and debug on itself
<dcordes> that image in the wiki you are pointing to is not an official ubuntu image
<TheCount> git clone git://github.com/RobertCNelson/netinstall-omap.git
<TheCount> sorry
<TheCount> git clone git://github.com/RobertCNelson/netinstall-omap.git
<TheCount> copy-waste
<TheCount> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall isn't?
<TheCount> it's the very first thing I tried, and it doesn't work.
<TheCount> seems pretty official to me.
 * TheCount is slightly frustrated :(
<rsalveti> TheCount: did you replace the kernel like said in the wiki page?
<rsalveti> this black screen issue is usually the problem described at the wiki page
<TheCount> rsalveti: yes, I did. no difference :(
<TheCount> interestingly, the packaging says xM B, but the bootloader says xM A. hm.
<rsalveti> TheCount: the only change from rev B is the processor revision
<rsalveti> so it's basically like the A
<rsalveti> A3 actually
<TheCount> hmm. okay, there's no number with the A. but it was sold as a Rev B
<TheCount> I'm just running a maverick netinst via serial
<TheCount> maybe I can get something showing afterwards
<TheCount> what worries me a bit is the slightly wrong FB display with the testing image
<guerby> rsalveti, hi, I got another crash yesterday still zero logs and no way to reproduce, probably a cumulative thing
<rsalveti> guerby: :-(
<rsalveti> guerby: if you want you can try natty's kernel
<guerby> rsalveti, is there a way through apt-get?
<rsalveti> guerby: yep, but you need to change to the natty's repo, and it'll probably pull more than wanted
<rsalveti> guerby: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/l/linux-ti-omap4/linux-image-2.6.35-1101-omap4_2.6.35-1101.3_armel.deb
<guerby> rsalveti, I'm fine in dist-upgrade if this is known to work
<rsalveti> dpkg -i  and flash-kernel should install all that's needed
<guerby> rsalveti, ah ok, trying that
<rsalveti> it's a good test but not a known to work
<rsalveti> and updating it now will probably break other stuff
<guerby> rsalveti, I'm trying dpkg -i/flash kernel stuff
<rsalveti> guerby: http://ppa.launchpad.net/rsalveti/armel/ubuntu/pool/main/x/x-loader/x-loader-omap4-panda_1.4.4+git20101223+6f3a261-1ubuntu1ppa2_armel.deb
<rsalveti> you also need this new x-loader
<guerby> rsalveti, dpkg -i too ?
<rsalveti> just replace the MLO file from this deb into your first partition
<rsalveti> guerby: if you install it you'll find it at /usr/lib/x-loader/omap4430panda/MLO, or something like that
<rsalveti> guerby: you can just extract it
<rsalveti> from your host, and then copy to the first partition
<rsalveti> dpkg -X <deb> .
<guerby> rsalveti, ok copied MLO, dpkg -i, flash-kernel now reboot ...
<rsalveti> guerby: cool, good luck :-)
<guerby> $ cat /proc/version
<guerby> Linux version 2.6.35-1101-omap4 (buildd@crabapple) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.1-12ubuntu1) ) #3-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 14 16:05:04 UTC 2010
<guerby> rsalveti, now running my build loop again :)
<rsalveti> guerby: cool :-)
<guerby> rsalveti, it's always better when few commands are needed to try new kernels :)
<guerby> rsalveti, whta's that MLO thing?
<rsalveti> guerby: is the x-loader, a very small boot loader needed by the omap platforms
<rsalveti> that initialize some very basic stuff and then loads the u-boot
<guerby> rsalveti, strange it needs upgrade when kernel changes?
<rsalveti> guerby: it's just because there are still some stuff that are initialized just by the x-loader
<rsalveti> and then the kernel expect it to be initialized
<guerby> rsalveti, ah ok
<guerby> rsalveti, thanks for the info :)
<rsalveti> what changed with this kernel is that more stuff went from the x-loader to the kernel
<rsalveti> what's the correct path
<guerby> rsalveti, BTW I noticed in /var/log/kern.log I get plenty of: Dec 19 22:55:01 gcc44 kernel: [57571.922210] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0: usb0: kevent 2 may have been dropped
<rsalveti> guerby: that's something I also get with the previous kernel
<rsalveti> you probably also got it sometimes
<guerby> rsalveti, many identical messages per millisecond
<rsalveti> yeah, this is something it seems to be fixed with the 37 but I still didn't have time to find the fix to backport it
<guerby> rsalveti, ok :)
<guerby> rsalveti, build running, let's see what happens. for reference cmdline=text ro elevator=noop vram=32M mem=768M root=UUID=b5d2dfb1-270c-4966-abe6-dfe7a2a17efd fixrtc smsc95xx.macaddr=32:57:F8:93:E1:CD
<rsalveti> hopefully it'll be better
 * rsalveti bbl, lunch
<sveinse> Any armel-cross guys around here now?
<sveinse> I updated my Maverick amd64 host and got a new version of binutils-arm-linux-gnueabi (from 2.20.51.20100908-0ubuntu2cross1.50 to 2.20.51.20100908-0ubuntu2cross1.52)
<sveinse> Now it seems I'm unable to cross build my applications "/usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabi/4.5.1/../../../../arm-linux-gnueabi/bin/ld: this linker was not configured to use sysroots"
<sveinse> This could seriously limit our ability to build apps, since we rely on sysroot for building
<sveinse> I'll throw in a bugreport if noone else is familiar with this
<Martyn> Already reported : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.4/+bug/582645
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582645 in gcc-4.4 (Ubuntu) "Linker was not configured to use sysroots (affects: 5) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sveinse> Yes, I'm commenting on it. Thanks
<sveinse> It really is a blow for us, so we need to take some steps back
<Martyn> I think it's a regression failure
<sveinse> Yes, but the fix is not elegant, as an excellent feature of the toolchain is removed to fix it
<TheCount>  oups ...
<TheCount> asoc: interface omap-mcbsp-dai-0 hw params failed
<TheCount> what the heck does that mean?
<TheCount> and why do I still not have output on my HDMI port *sigh* (Beagleboard-xM Rev B after Maverick Netinstall - the preconfigured image didn't work either :()
<TheCount> hm. at least I can SSH to the box now, yay! :D
<TheCount> *sigh*
<armin76> Martyn: http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/ZT-Systems-R1801e-/ <- is that yours?
<TheCount> hah. okay. now I've got omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 in my /proc/cmdline, but still no picture. what could be the problem?
<sveinse> TheCount: Does dmesg tell you anything useful in regards of omapfb?
<TheCount> wait a sec, just copied the kernel cmdline from the stock microSD
<TheCount> hm. quite different
<TheCount> root@beagleboard:~# cat /proc/cmdline
<TheCount> console=tty0 console=ttyS2,115200n8 mem=80M@0x80000000 mem=384M@0x88000000 mpurate=1000 buddy=none camera=lbcm3m1 vram=16M omapfb.vram=0:8M,1:4M,2:4M omapfb.mode=dvi:1024x768MR-16@60 omapdss.def_disp=dvi root=/dev/ram0 rw ramdisk_size=131072 initrd=0x88000000,128M rootfstype=ext2
<TheCount> root@beagle:~# dmesg|grep omapfb
<TheCount> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: console=ttyS2,115200n8 console=tty0 root=/dev/mmcblk0p5 ro vram=12MB omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 fixrtc buddy=none mpurate=800
<TheCount> sveinse: I'd call that a 'nope' ..
<TheCount> *fiddle*
<TheCount> oh. yay.
<TheCount> with the different kernel parameters I see a different broken display ;)
<Martyn> armin76 : No comment
<dcordes> A slide to unlock feature for the gnome lock screen program would be nice for touchscreen only devices
<TheCount> okay, now I got a broken 1024x768 mode displaying on HDMI. yay!
<TheCount> the other modes are all not listed in modedb.c - I wonder how they were supposed to work?!?
<TheCount> ah. on the fly calculation.
<TheCount> what is the recommended kernel for a beagleboarx-xM rev B?
<TheCount> currently using 2.6.35-1008-linaro-omap ..
<TheCount> and, how would I nail down that damn MAC address properly?
<guerby> rsalveti, no luck, freeze again after two hours
<guerby> Cpu(s): 60.5%us, 27.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  4.7%id,  0.9%wa,  0.0%hi,  7.0%si,  0.0%st
<guerby> Mem:    734472k total,   572936k used,   161536k free,      912k buffers
<guerby> Swap:   524284k total,     4568k used,   519716k free,   481424k cached
<guerby> rebooting
<guerby> rsalveti, interestingly one of the board LED is on, the D1
<guerby> the other D2 is off
#ubuntu-arm 2010-12-26
<rsalveti> guerby: without blinking, just on?
<rsalveti> could be that it got on during the freeze
<rsalveti> guerby: so the best now would be to describe the instructions to reproduce this problem on panda
<rsalveti> then we and ti can try to reproduce and debug with our boards
<guerby> rsalveti, yes just on, there was no blinking
<guerby> rsalveti, freeze again this morning, looks like the new kernel freezes much faster than the old one
<guerby> rsalveti, I will put all the steps to reproduce on launchpad later today
<guerby> this time no LED on
<guerby> Cpu(s): 85.7%us, 12.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  1.8%si,  0.0%st
<guerby> Mem:    476056k total,   370276k used,   105780k free,     2940k buffers
<guerby> Swap:   524284k total,    23792k used,   500492k free,   310880k cached
<armin76> lol
<armin76> what happened with the ram?
<guerby> armin76, I was testing mem=512M (but without impact :)
<anthonie> I am in the middle of zcatting my Kubuntu image to an SD card. I would like to boot that image on my n900. Anyone here that has any experience with that and could share some tips?
<anthonie> quiet here
<anthonie> no one?
<armin76> guerby: ah
<guerby> armin76, my board just froze again.
<guerby> rsalveti, I added my build script and some info to reproduce to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/690370
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690370 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Strange out of memory on pandaboard (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<armin76> guerby: do you plan to do hardfloat builds? :)
<guerby> armin76, yes why not :)
<guerby> my next configure will be --with-cpu=cortex-a8 --with-fpu=neon --with-float=softfp
<guerby> armin76, what do you suggest?
<armin76> guerby: float=hard
<armin76> you'll need a hardfloat rootfs, though
<guerby> armin76, I saw some discussions on debian-arm but I don't remember if it was hardfloat or not
<armin76> it was
<guerby> armin76, do you know what exact config options they were using for GCC?
<guerby>  --with-arch=armv7-a --with-float=hard --with-fpu=vfpv3-d16
<guerby> if I read the patch at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=603948 correctly
<ubot2> Debian bug 603948 in src:gcj-4.4 "gcj-4.4: Armhf support" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<guerby> or --with-fpu=neon
<guerby> rereading the archives it's not clear with what target triplet they ended up with
<guerby> armin76, do you know if debian took a decision?
<armin76> guerby: iirc they use vfpv3-d16
<armin76> guerby: ask markos_ :P
<armin76> guerby: they started a hardfloat port
<armin76> markos is doing it
<guerby> armin76, ok :)
<armin76> guerby: its armv7a, in case you're wondering
<armin76> guerby: there's a wiki entry
<armin76> guerby: what about the sh board?
<armin76> guerby: btw, did your gcc build finished or it always hang?
<guerby> armin76, no news on the sh side
<guerby> armin76, some GCC build finished, those who hanged usually works after reboot
<guerby> armin76, it's probably a cumulative thing inside the kernel
<guerby> memory leak or something like that
<armin76> i see
<armin76> i'm trying to reproduce it on gentoo just for fun :P
<guerby> armin76, :) with -j 3 and C only I managed to get the freeze in a few hours
<guerby> armin76, on sh side I resent the email on november 1st as you suggested nothing since
<armin76> time to send it again :)
<guerby> armin76, ok will do at the beginning of january :)
<guerby> bbl
<armin76> guerby: it hasn't hanged for me since i started building
<armin76> i'll try again tomm
<guerby> armin76, you might need multiple update / make -j3  boostrap / make -j 3 -k check before it hangs
<guerby> armin76, are you using NFS ?
<guerby> gn
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-19
<twb> lilstevie: does your load average always exceed 1?
<twb> Mind does, it seems weird
<twb> There's nothing in the process tree to account for it
<lilstevie> no
<lilstevie> mine does not
<lilstevie> mine rarely exceeds 0.5
<twb> Grmph
<twb> Min is usually 1.02 to 1.08, I suspect the 1 is that stupid resize2fs or something
<lilstevie> lolwut
<lilstevie> you know that program quits out as soon as it has finished its job right
<twb> Then why do I get printks about kinteractiveup hanging?
<twb> { dmesg | grep -2 kinteractiveup; ps u 61; }| pastebinit ==> http://paste.debian.net/149581/
<lilstevie> I get them too, but what makes you think that is resize2fs causing them
<lilstevie> fwiw I even get them when running a stock asus android rom
<twb> lilstevie: uh, because kinteractiveup is the kernel side of resize2fs
<twb> At least that's what google indicated, I haven't RTFS
<twb> If you're getting them from android then I'll RTFS now since I am likely wrong
<lilstevie> ok, but that has been a problem since long before resize2fs invoked
<twb> OK, then ignore me :-)
<twb> I'd still like to know where the load is from, tho...
<lilstevie> also I googled kinteractiveup to see where you got this information from and nothing of the sort showed up
<twb> I may have asked it leading questions like googling for "resize2fs AND kinteractiveup" :P
<twb> I mean it's an interactive fs resize, it needs kernel help, it seemed reasonable to me... :-(
<lilstevie> and the only results on google are you mentioning resize2fs and kinteractiveup in this room
<twb> Grmph
<twb> https://duckduckgo.com/lite?q=kinteractiveup%20resize2fs has a few
 * lilstevie starts searching the kernel source tree for kinteractiveup
<lilstevie> twb: none of those really mention the two together, well except the first one and I would say that is unrelated :)
<twb> Mea culpa
<lilstevie> and infact I probably can kill the kinteractiveup thing quite easily
<lilstevie> it is the cpu govener
<twb> Oh!
<lilstevie> the symbol "kinteractiveup" belongs to /drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_interactive.c
<lilstevie> a simple grep of the kernel source gave that :)
<lilstevie> but see I have it marked as low priority so I never looked
<twb> Can't find it in the 3.2 source, which is the only one I have handy
<lilstevie> now I know what it is though, dead
<twb> Yay
<lilstevie> well that is funny, cause the source I am using is based from the 3.2
<twb> I accidentally helped
<twb> I'm probably Doing It WrongTM
<twb> I don't even have a drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_interactive.c ...
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> Does git blame say where it's from?
<twb> I mean I just pulled thirty seconds ago
<twb> v3.2-rc6-38-g390f998
<lilstevie> that does not sound like an asus pull just fyi
<lilstevie> but it is an androidification patched into the tree
<twb> Stupid google
<lilstevie> heh
<twb> Well, at least I'm not trying to run Debian/kFreeBSD on this thing
<lilstevie> lol
<asiekierka> hello
<asiekierka> lilstevie - i'm using one of your ubuntu ARM images for the asus eee pad transformer... how do I get GLES up and running
<asiekierka> or is it already up and running and i'm just doing something wrong
<lilstevie> asiekierka: you don't :)
<lilstevie> it is not a supported configuration at this point in time
<lilstevie> well, you can; but you need to know how to compile u-boot
<asiekierka> well to be honest the current dualboot situation i use is linux normal, android recovery
<lilstevie> yes well you won't have that
<asiekierka> another bootloader? is that really needed, is there no kernel with the drivers or even just the drivers themselves?
<asiekierka> does the bootloader unlock something or is there some magic going on i don't know about
<asiekierka> if that's too complex to explain then just say it's magic
<lilstevie> no its quite simple really
<lilstevie> the kernel does not work properly on the asus bootloader
<asiekierka> :o
<asiekierka> that's new
<lilstevie> nono the 2.6.38 kernel
<asiekierka> i mean, this information
<asiekierka> the fact the kernel doesn't work properly is new
<lilstevie> oh :p I have said it a few times
<lilstevie> the muromec ported kernel is based off working with u-boot
<asiekierka> i just found it
<lilstevie> and it has a hell of a time working on the asus bootloader
<asiekierka> i found an uboot binary by muromec
<asiekierka> as i'm scared of bricking my phone to death
<asiekierka> err, tablet
<lilstevie> clocking is all whacked, the emmc driver doesn't work around the asus custom layout
<asiekierka> i'm scared of bricking my tablet forever, is it safe enough?
<lilstevie> also you cannot brick :)
<lilstevie> APX will always be there to save your ass
<lilstevie> but the muromec binary will not work for you :)
<asiekierka> oh. so i have to compile it myself.
<asiekierka> any instructions or do i have to use magic
<asiekierka> and figure it out myself
<lilstevie> I customised the bootloader a little more to be a bit more normal
<lilstevie> grab it from my git
<asiekierka> alright
<asiekierka> as i have to go soon, when i grab the uboot, what's the next step
<lilstevie> but you flash u-boot you say goodbye to booting android
<asiekierka> ...dammit.
<lilstevie> you *can* boot 2.6.38 with a microsd
<Pratik_> Hello All, I am not able to install flash player on my OMAP device running ubuntu 10.10
<lilstevie> just YMMV
<asiekierka> lilstevie well i probably use ubuntu more than android by now so...
<asiekierka> also do i need a different kernel
<asiekierka> i used a hacked one from the topic with the hacked touchpad support
<asiekierka> that was a few months ago
<lilstevie> oh wow, no need to use that one :p
<asiekierka> before there was any kind of official touchpad support
<lilstevie> the newer kit includes that kind of stuff
<asiekierka> oh good
<asiekierka> so i grab everything from your git, correct?
<lilstevie> and wifi working with network manager
<lilstevie> I would say, wait a few days :)
<asiekierka> why so?
<asiekierka> are you doing something special
<lilstevie> enough people have been asking about u-boot so I am going to enable it in the next release
<asiekierka> okay
<asiekierka> i will wait a few days
<asiekierka> thanks, bye
<lilstevie> np
<Pratik_> I am not able to install flash player on my OMAP device running ubuntu 10.10, Could you help me?
<lilstevie> flash is not supported on an arm target
<twb> Because adobe are foss-hostile douchebags
<twb> You don't need it anyway, just tell youtube to use HTML5
<twb> I guess gnu thingoflash might work on arm, inasmuch as it works anywhere...
<micahg> Pratik_: try gnash or lightspark
<twb> Yeah, gnash was what I was thinking of
<Pratik_> ok will it as adobe flash player 10?
 * micahg plans on SRUing gnash when they make another stable release
<Pratik_> thank you
<micahg> Pratik_: well, the non-armel one in natty does :-/, idk about the one in maverick
<Pratik_> ok
<Pratik_> i will try this
<Pratik_> actually I want to take camera input flash.
<twb> WTF is "camera input flash" ?
<Pratik_> web cam input to running flash in web browser
<Pratik_> to stream it to rtmp server like red5 and wowza
<twb> That's horrible
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> Which web monkey thought it was a good idea to give the RPC sandbox access to raw hardware
<twb> (Don't argue; flash is just as much an RPC as PostScript.)
<doko> lool, ogra_, janimo: do we know all the packages, where neon code is built explicitly?
<janimo> doko, you mean where there's neon assembly code activated based on hwcaps at runtime?
<janimo> I am not sure we have a list
<doko> janimo, either this or where a neon variant is built explicitly
<janimo> doko, I hope we do not have any hardcoded neon builds, if we do it is a bug we overlooked
<janimo> most cases should be optional runtime toggles and I know qt has that of the main packages we touched often
<janimo> also libav
<doko> janimo, looks like we need to identify all these to get them rebuilt after a toolchain fix
<janimo> doko, is there a neon related bug?
<doko> yes
<ogra_> doko, i only remember pixman ... probably cairo too
<ogra_> doko, we definitely *shouldnt* have any packages that are neon only
<ogra_> janimo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gcc-linaro/+bug/903951
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903951 in linaro-android "The kernel on staging-panda does not boot with the 11.12 released toolchain " [Critical,Confirmed]
<janimo> ogra_, hmm, sounds like our ac100 issue?
<ogra_> yep
 * janimo checks
<ogra_> and we should see it on other boards soon too
<janimo> that woudl rule out old kernel tree bugs, as panda has a much newer kernel
<ogra_> gar, the nvidia driver just killed all font rendering
 * ogra_ restarts X
<janimo> ogra_, the new tegra l4t driver?
<lilstevie> I hate it when that happens
<lilstevie> janimo: I would guess alpha :p it was very common for me
<janimo> I hope the beta is better :)
<ogra_> janimo, right, the one from precise
 * ogra_ is on vacation, so its ac100 time :)
<lilstevie> heh ouch
<lilstevie> so beta doesn't fix that issue then I take it
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> its oneiric i test on
<ogra_> we'll see how it behaves on precise
<lilstevie> it happened quite frequently with L4T alpha and oneiric on the tf101
<lilstevie> maybe 2/3 times a day
<ogra_> seems for oneiric the alternatives are wrong
<ogra_> also console switching is still broken
<ogra_> and suspend doesnt bring up the backlight on resume
<ogra_> beyond that it works great#
<ogra_> hdmi plugging is immediately recognized and gets me full 1080p
<lilstevie> thats nice
<ogra_> the overall load of the system as well as ram usage has dropped significantly
<lilstevie> my hdmi plug wouldn't recognise with alpha
<ogra_> es2gears runs with about 2000frames
<ogra_> i think the font issue was flash ... i was testing that alongside
<lilstevie> lol nice
 * ogra_ curses gnome-power-manager for not keeping the backlight setting
<ogra_> wow, even the dash comes up at a usable speed now
<lilstevie> heh nice
<ogra_> around 3sec ... vs 15 or so
<lilstevie> dash is a little slow on fbdev
<lilstevie> yeah
<ogra_> yep
<xranby> ogra_: are you running with the 256kb default stack on this setup as well?
<ogra_> i always blamed disk IO ... but that doesnt seem to be it
<xranby> for pthreads?
<ogra_> i seem to, yes
<marvin24> lilstevie: hdmi problem is know and fixed if janimo pulls again ;-)
<lilstevie> marvin24: not ac100
<marvin24> ah, sorry
<lilstevie> tf101
<marvin24> so tf101 has 2000 fps?
<lilstevie> no, ogra is talking ac100
<lilstevie> the issues I am talking about are tf101
 * marvin24 confused again
<janimo> marvin24, I will pull for next 3.0 upload, sure. Not sure ATM to work around the issue by forcing a build with 4.5 or wait till gcc is fixed - it appears to be raised by others too
<lilstevie> ogra said he was getting 2k fps on es2gears
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i said that in #ac100 before
<ogra_> but since janimo isnt a resident there anymore i repeated it here :)
<marvin24> janimo: you can build with the recommended option
<janimo> yeah, I was unable to keep tabs on everything happening on that channel :)
<ogra_> heh
<lilstevie> heh'
<marvin24> ogra_: you said 460 on #ac100
 * ogra_ wishes we would find a quirk for suspend/resume 
<marvin24> and this is the value I also get
<janimo> marvin24, right, more or less same amount of change as forcing 4.5. Just wondering it should do any toolchain workaround at all, or wait till it is fixed, it should not be more than a week or two since it appears serious
<ogra_> marvin24, 2000 frames .... 400 something FPS
<lilstevie> I'm only in #ac100 cause ogra recommended it for kernel stuff
<janimo> ogra_, suspend/resume broken only with the L4T driver right?
<janimo> are there no issues it was released for 2.6.36 only?
<ogra_> janimo, yep, backlight doesnt seem to come back
 * ogra_ treis console switching again without having a broken flash running
 * janimo contemplates building Libreoffice on the ac100
<janimo> panda would likely be faster though
<ogra_> well, that didnt go so well
<ogra_> i can switch to the console and also switch consoles then ... but as soon as i switch back to X everything hangs hard
 * ogra_ will try precise later today ... that requires an armel resinatll though
<ogra_> *reinstall
<janimo> xranby, hi, I suppose the mmap() bug you reported is still present on the ac100. Can you check if it is ok with the 3.0 kernel you tried?
<janimo> I applied the supposed fix to the 2.6.38 branch for oneiric but I still got an error with the app built from your original .c file attached to the bug report
<ogra_> janimo, oh, btw did you check what mmap_min_addr is defaulting to in the ac100 build ?
<janimo> context for others https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/861296
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861296 in linux-ac100 "mmap fails to allocate 2030Mb heap on ARM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> seems it was wrong in all our arm kernels
<xranby> janimo: i will check in a minute
<janimo> ogra_, I did not as it was mentioned in that bug ac100 is fine :)
<ogra_> (should be 32k but it was 64... only procps saved us from hard locking)
<janimo> but I could double check I guess
<janimo> ogra_, it is 32K in precise now
<ogra_> ogra@horus:~$ grep MMAP_MIN /boot/config-2.6.38-1001-ac100
<ogra_> CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=32768
<ogra_> yep, looks fine
<janimo> yep
<ogra_> thats oneiric :)
<ogra_> so it was always right
<janimo> so same in both cases as the configs are the same ,more or less
<ogra_> yay for community kernels *g*
<janimo> :)
<janimo> yay for sheer luck :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, i created the vers first config after a lucid panda kernel
<ogra_> *very
<ogra_> i guess that value was always just carried over
<janimo> so panda was not affected either?
<lilstevie> ac100 has an awesome community :p
<ogra_> it was
<ogra_> but the breakage occured in natty for panda iirc
<ogra_> lilstevie, definitely
<xranby> janimo: i have to activate some swap in order to run that test on my ac100
<ogra_> i wish we had more such communities for other devices
<janimo> xranby, so it only triggers with swap?
<janimo> can it be reproduces w/o swap but other alloc size?
 * ogra_ is really impressed how the nvidia driver seems to have sped up the world on this device
<lilstevie> ogra_: heh I wish the tf101 had as awesome of a community
<janimo> xranby, anyway you know better. The 3.0 kernel has the two changes applied that are supposed to fix it so I hope all is well
<xranby> janimo: no but you cant pass the test without 4Gb of memory
<xranby> so you need to add swap since the ram on the ac100 are too limited
<lilstevie> as it stands the tf101 community is, well me Lo
<janimo> lilstevie, if it only was as easy to boot and rewrite as the ac100 :) I hear it is locked down in newer models
<lilstevie> janimo: that is correct
<janimo> xranby, ah, had no idea. Will add more swap when testing my oneiric backport then
<lilstevie> well not so much newer model
<lilstevie> the only difference is the production run
<xranby> janimo: the test passed on the 3.0 ac100 kernel running armhf using 3gb of swap
<xranby> \o/
<janimo> xranby, thanks, great
<janimo> I'll more confidently test for the SRU kernel then :)
 * ogra_ wonders why he has a "zaurus" module loaded
<ogra_> hmm, and shouldnt i see some tegrafb stuff in dmesg ?
<ogra_> i suspect thats the bit breaking console switching
<ogra_> hmm, tegrafb is set on my kernel
<ogra_> hmm, the kernel thats shipped in L4T has the backlight lcd driver enabled
<ogra_> i wonder if it relies on this for resume
<ogra_> hmm, we have LCD compiled in ... while they have it as module
 * ogra_ finds it really intresting that hsi system stays below 300MB using the binary driver ... with the same set of apps open i usually got it using all RAm and at least 100-200M swap
<ogra_> oh, i so wish we had an armhf version :(
<lilstevie> :(
<ogra_> it would fly !
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> hf really does fly comparitivly
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and el flies with the binary driver
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> I wish I had a stable kernel
<lilstevie> for accel
<ogra_> hmpf
 * ogra_ has a hanging totem that even doesnt let the ps output finish
<ogra_> killing doesnt help either
 * ogra_ reboots
<ogra_> hmm, or not ...
<ogra_> even reboot hangs
<ogra_> time for a hard reset
<lilstevie> lol
<lool> doko: I don't have a list, however I tried to have such NEON flavors only be built when the toolchain does *not* default to NEON, I did that in a couple of packages, a bit like the vfp pass on Debian armel and not Ubuntu armel by checking whether vfp is turned on or not
<lool> I think that's what we should generally do, so that if someone rebuilds Debian/Ubuntu sources with different toolchain defaults, he gets the best thing
<doko> lool, right, but do you still know which packages you did touch?
<doko> GrueMaster, kernel test ping
<GrueMaster> I'm here (but not necessarily awake).
<GrueMaster> What would you like tested?
<doko> GrueMaster, the linux-ti-omap, just copied into oneiric-proposed
<GrueMaster> Is there a specific test you need or just run my normal SRU test suite?
<doko> just your tests, and maybe the test case in bug 861296, although I already did that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861296 in linux-ac100 "mmap fails to allocate 2030Mb heap on ARM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861296
<GrueMaster> One of my tests actually hits that, so I'll see pass/fail fairly easily (test takes ~1.5 hours to run though).
<GrueMaster> Starting job now.  Will post results in a few hours (have to reimage as part of the test, and other tests take time).
<janimo> GrueMaster, is omap4 armhf image in good shape? I need to set it up to build Libreoffice on the panda
<GrueMaster> I reimaged on Saturday and it seemed ok (netinstall).  Haven't checked the daily pre-installed.  I can fire one up here very quickly if you want.
<kinta> Hello,  what tablet do you think is working better with ubuntu? (i am planning to get new one)
<doko> janimo, armhf chroot should be enough
<janimo> doko, right but I need to test armhf more seriously so may do the full switch
<janimo> GrueMaster, no, thanks, just wanted to make sure there's no outstanding issue so I don't find out about it at the end of the ubiquity run :)
<GrueMaster> Well, I haven't looked at desktop in over a week (SRU automation).
<GrueMaster> Nor server.
<ogra_> youwill still have to manually run oem-config-remove after first login
<ogra_> there is still a dbus bug that prevents it from running
<GrueMaster> ogra_: That's desktop only, right?
 * ogra_ will look into that right after vacation
<GrueMaster> I don't remember server being an issue.
<ogra_> i think thats server preinstalled too
<ogra_> but not sure
<ogra_> adam tested that one iirc
<ogra_> i only did a few different desktop tests here
<ogra_> and during vacation i will only do ac100
<GrueMaster> Well, the only image I can't test at this time is mx5.  I am almost finished with SRU automation (it runs a full install and test suite from jenkins now).
<GrueMaster> My next automation setup is server images.
<GrueMaster> Core is already mostly automated, just need to integrate it into a daily job.  Might also expand it to run in LXC.
<Francis_Albert> how are you ?
<RoyK> hi all. trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on a pandaboard fails - installer restarts somewhere 75% into the installation - anyone taht knows a fix for this?
<GrueMaster> RoyK: Yes, once the installer restarts, switch to a console (<ctrl><alt><F1>), login, and type "sudo oem-config-remove && sudo reboot".
<GrueMaster> There is a dbus race condition that we are working to resolve.
<GrueMaster> Won't fix in Oneiric (would require image respin), but we want it fixed in Precise.
<doko> GrueMaster, could you ping me (and lamont) on test results? trying to convince to install the kernel from -proposed once it's tested
<RoyK> GrueMaster: thanks
<GrueMaster> Doko It is in testing now (since 1.5 hours ago).  Should have results in ~1 hour (The current test takes 2.5 hours according to my success history from when I tested the mmap patch).
<infinity> ogra_: The oem-config-remove thing (A) only happens with the GTK frontend, and (B) only happens sporadically (hasn't happened to me yet this cycle).
<GrueMaster> doko:  Kernel SRU tests passed.
<parin> when try to install omap4 extras is syas available from "ti-ompa4-ppa" source, i hit use this source it says not found
<parin> it says there is not a software package called "ubuntu-omap4-extras" in your current software source
<parin> i aslo tried installing from command line same result
<GrueMaster> parin: Which release are you trying to use?
<parin> I am using Ubuntu 11.10
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  Did you to an apt-get update?
<parin> i dont exactly remember i did that
<parin> but i can try it now
<parin> ok now i di update and getting package dependencies error
<RoyK> where can I find the ubuntu-omap4-extras* packages?
<GrueMaster> Can you type "apt-cache madison ubuntu-omap4-extras"?
<GrueMaster> Have you tried the ti link on the unity launcher?  It should setup the ppa and install the packages for you.
<RoyK> seems there was an apt-get update missing after the repo was added
<GrueMaster> ah.
<parin> i added ppa:tiomap-dev/release, applied apt-get update still not able to install
<parin> if i do sudo apt-get install libegl1-sgx-omap4 libgles1-sgx-omap4 libgles2-sgx-omap4
<parin> it asks me to delete some libegli-mesa packages
<parin> is that ok?
<infinity> Yes.
<parin> now after installing omap4-extras i restared the pandabaord and i am gettinng errors
<parin> ti_st_open st_register  failed -22
<parin> and only command line access
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-20
<cdahmedeh> hello friends! any recommendations for an arm development board? it needs to have hdmi output
<cdahmedeh> ideally it should be easy to find (ie, don't have to wait 5 months for order), and not more than 150$
<twb> development as in for a hobby, or with an eye to building something production later on?
<cdahmedeh> hobby
<twb> Dunno about the HDMI, the most important thing is to make sure it's arm v7
<cdahmedeh> why is that so?
<twb> ubuntu doesn't support earlier versions of the architecture
<cdahmedeh> alright
<twb> Which basically means not sheeva/guruplug, everything else is new enough design
<cdahmedeh> ok
<twb> A lot of people here seem to be using beagle/panda boards
<twb> (I'm only here because my netbook is arm, so don't trust anything I say particularly :p)
<cdahmedeh> hmm.. arm netbook would be an interesting alternative
<cdahmedeh> the raspberry pi seems interesting, but i have a feeling they're going to be really hard to get at first
<cdahmedeh> that thing is going to sell like hotcakes
<lilstevie> raspberry pi is not armv7
<cdahmedeh> i don't plan to run ubuntu specifically, debian would do
<lilstevie> ok, well debian will
<cdahmedeh> it's armv6 isn't it?
<lilstevie> raspberry pi?
<lilstevie> debian is armv4t IIRC
<lilstevie> and yes, the pi is armv6
<cdahmedeh> thanks, you answered my next question (-:
<cdahmedeh> anyways, do you have any recommendations for an arm development board?
<lilstevie> but really these armv7 devices are faster
<lilstevie> beagle/panda
<lilstevie> for dev boards
<cdahmedeh> ok
<lilstevie> beagle is omap3 panda is omap4
<lilstevie> so probably over all I would say go the panda
<cdahmedeh> sounds neat
 * cdahmedeh looks at ship date
<cdahmedeh> oh wow
<cdahmedeh> jan 18 2012
<cdahmedeh> (-:
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> you can get the panda from digikey
<cdahmedeh> that's where i checked
<lilstevie> heh
<cdahmedeh> sounds like these arm boards are tricky to find aren't they?
<lilstevie> they can be
<lilstevie> they aren't the most common things
<lilstevie> I have the trimslice myself
<lilstevie> but that is a fair bit more than your budget
<lilstevie> panda is only just over it
<cdahmedeh> yes exactly
<cdahmedeh> the platforms are very interesting
<cdahmedeh> the mali 400 sounds really nice, but so far the boards i am finding are expensive
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> well the mali-400 really are only in the exynos dev boards
<lilstevie> and samsung devel boards are really expensive
<cdahmedeh> wow, very expensive
<cdahmedeh> wow these cost more than i thought they would
<lilstevie> cdahmedeh: which do?
<lilstevie> exynos, or trimslice
<lilstevie> or...
<cdahmedeh> the boards with the mali 400
<lilstevie> ah yeah
<lilstevie> they are like 300-400 IIRC
<cdahmedeh> yeah something like that
<lilstevie> tegra devel boards are terrible
<lilstevie> that said, the ones from nvidia even have an lcd
<lilstevie> but they are $1000
<cdahmedeh> crazy
<cdahmedeh> though tegra sounds like a great platform
<lilstevie> trimslice is a tegra2 board and that will set you between 200-400
<lilstevie> tegra isn't that great
<cdahmedeh> it's a bit slower than the sgx 540 isn't it?
<cdahmedeh> though i don't think i will need that much gpu to play with
<cdahmedeh> there are no arm devices with regular open gl support right?
<lilstevie> correct
<cdahmedeh> i think i'm going to go with a pandaboard
<cdahmedeh> the connectivity options are great, has two hdmi/dvi outputs
<lilstevie> cool
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> and is supported by canonical
<cdahmedeh> perfect
<cdahmedeh> so that thing obviously needs a power supply which it does not come with
<cdahmedeh> anything other accessories that i miss?
<lilstevie> no idea, I don't have one
<cdahmedeh> well thanks alot for your help lilstevie
<twb> 13:01 <cdahmedeh> i don't plan to run ubuntu specifically, debian would do
<twb> cdahmedeh: debian's new armhf arch is armv6
<twb> *armv7
<twb> So if you want to run Debian I would suggest still aiming for armv7
<cdahmedeh> i'll take that into account then
<twb> IME the most important thing is to buy a device that lots of other hackers use
<cdahmedeh> and the pandaboard/beagleboard are the most popular ones right now. correct?
<twb> Like back in the day, you would try to get a thinkpad or a powerbook -- not so much because they were good (though they were), but because they had a huge linux userbase and people actually made sure they worked
<cdahmedeh> i noticed that
<lilstevie> yes panda would be the target
<lilstevie> most of the guys have pandas or beagles AFAIK
<cdahmedeh> ok
<twb> What's a panda cost, ballpark?
<cdahmedeh> listed price is 174$ i think
<cdahmedeh> sounds about right to me
<cdahmedeh> plus you need to buy power supply
<twb> US$?
<cdahmedeh> shipping and taxes
<cdahmedeh> yes
<twb> Righto
<cdahmedeh> like i was toying around with qemu, it's awesome, but there's no way to emulate opengles
<twb> lilstevie: currently when I just naively open up a GTK2 browser and try to do multi-finger scroll on the touchpad, it doesn't work.  What bit(s) aren't configured for that yet: the touchscreen driver, GTK, the browser, ... ?
<cdahmedeh> don't you need to configure x somehow?
<cdahmedeh> maybe create/edit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<twb> I didn't think tf101 was using synaptics hw
<cdahmedeh> oh
<twb> Hm, pandaboard is listed as using powervr GPU -- I thought they only worked with shitty binary drivers
<cdahmedeh> isn't that the case for any 3d accelerated arm gpu?
<GrueMaster> True for most any decent 3D gpu, regardless of arch.
<cdahmedeh> the only completely usable 3d open source drivers are on intel as far as i know
<cdahmedeh> and maybe some older ati chips
<twb> cdahmedeh: and matrox!
<cdahmedeh> i did not know that
<twb> That was probably technically 3d
<twb> cdahmedeh: they stopped making cards in like 1992
<cdahmedeh> 1492*
<cdahmedeh> (-:
<lilstevie> twb: all arm devices use "shitty binary drivers"
<twb> :-(
<lilstevie> and same as x86
<GrueMaster> Intel may make open source 3D drivers, but they still suck.
<cdahmedeh> they're acceptable
<twb> Well, AMD x86 yes, intel boards are pretty good
<twb> as far as free-ness goes that is
<GrueMaster> Depends on what you are doing.
<cdahmedeh> it tends to die off when you use the more obscure opengl stuff
<lilstevie> nvidia don't /really/ FOSS their drivers either
<lilstevie> :p
<twb> Except for poulsbo and iwl
<cdahmedeh> yeah thoses are still closed
<cdahmedeh> iwl isn't that great
<twb> iwl blows
<twb> it has closed firmware blobs
<cdahmedeh> i have the strangest with iwl
<twb> ath9k wtf
<lilstevie> but twb as for the touchpad, it is not working properly
<twb> *ftw
<cdahmedeh> i have to get myself an ath9k
<GrueMaster> Poulsbo is an odd case.  It is produced by Intel, but it is PowerVR IP (so Intel doesn't have access to TRM).
<twb> lilstevie: driver issue?
<lilstevie> multitouch is pretty much disabled in the touchpad driver :)
<twb> GrueMaster: that's what caused my original question
<lilstevie> the only thing you can do with it is two finger tap
<twb> lilstevie: er, I'm talking about the touchscreen, not the thing next to the keyboard
<lilstevie> oh
<lilstevie> well you said on the touchpad
<twb> Sorry braino
<GrueMaster> It is worse than not having PowerVR drivers.  Intel can't develop Poulsbo in-house due to competitive reasons.
<cdahmedeh> does poulsbo work at all under linux?
<GrueMaster> At least Ti has the TRM to develop decent drivers, even if PowerVR won't let them open source the drivers.
<twb> GrueMaster: pity, because atom Z has hardware VT; whereas the other atoms dont
<GrueMaster> Poulsbo used to.
<twb> cdahmedeh: yes using a crappy old kernel that supports the powervr gpu, or using vesa
<GrueMaster> twb: I know.  I used to contract for Intel during the Moblin 1.0 days.
<cdahmedeh> twb: sounds wonderful!
<GrueMaster> Flash worked better running in XP in a VT on Linux than native at the time.
<twb> Stupid intel "vt is a price diffentiator"
<lilstevie> twb: I would guess the browser is not configured with utouch/gies
<lilstevie> geis*
<twb> GrueMaster: eh, who the fuck cares about flash
<twb> lilstevie: yeah, definitely not :-)
<GrueMaster> Heh.  Well, Moblin 1.0 desktop was flash based, so....
<cdahmedeh> wait wait.. FLASH?
<twb> lilstevie: which will also be why e.g. xterm can't use two-finger scroll
<GrueMaster> yep.
<cdahmedeh> i heard nothing then
<twb> GrueMaster: urk; I didn't need to hear that :-/
<GrueMaster> It was designed as a demo, then just kept going forward.
<cdahmedeh> oh great
<cdahmedeh> product manager type sees demo "LOOKS GREAT SHIP IT TOMORROW!!!!"
<cdahmedeh> dev: "uhh.. sir.. this is flash.. like this is a demo"
<GrueMaster> The *real* fun was testing Vista on the poulsbo.  Don't get me started.
<lilstevie> twb: look up geis rules, you can probably add one
<cdahmedeh> GrueMaster, why does it suck too under windows?
<GrueMaster> Yea, I had engineers complaining that the moblin desktop would consume 50% cpu on login and stay there.
<GrueMaster> cdahmedeh: Name ANYTHING that didn't suck under Vista.
<twb> Need to drop flash and bring back hypercard
<cdahmedeh> GrueMaster, uhm.. i'm going to need a few centuries to find something
<twb> GrueMaster: ntfs hard links!
<twb> IIRC ntoskrnl 6.0 added those
 * GrueMaster would trade couchDB for zoomracks.
 * GrueMaster wonders how many people are now looking up zoomracks in wikipedia.
<twb> lilstevie: looks like libgeis got uninstalled when I threw out gnome, and it doesn't seem to be in the normal repos
<twb> Oh, libutouch-geis, there it is
<twb> Looks like geis is mainly used by unity, eog and evince.
 * GrueMaster is EOD.  Later.
<twb> explosive ordinance disposal?
<GrueMaster> Well, that too.  :P
<GrueMaster> Although I wouldn't call it "ordinance".
<twb> Oops
<lilstevie> twb: that is correct, you need to add rules for each program
<twb> Does that work for arbitrary programs or only ones that are already linked to libutouch?
<twb> Are there example rules somewhere I can look at?
<lilstevie> look on the ubuntu wiki
<lilstevie> there is something there somewhere
<twb> Okey dokey
<twb> It looks like ginn is the wrapper that deals with "legacy" (read: non-libutouch) X applications
<twb> And utouch is an ubuntuism so it stands to reason other distros are doing something else...
<twb> Oh, and apparently ginn isn't needed for "toolkits", which I think means GTK2 and Qt3
<TheMuso> UTouch doesn't necessarily mean Ubuntu.
<lilstevie> also I don't know any other distro that does touch
<lilstevie> evdev still only supports single touch on most distros
<twb> OK, it goes like this: evdev/synaptics > mt > utouch > grail > geis > unity/ginn/touchegg
<lilstevie> evdev is the xserver module
<twb> Right
<lilstevie> and utouch/grail are the dm agents
<twb> ">" meaning "is used by"
<twb> DM as in display manager?
<lilstevie> yes
<twb> But I'm not even using a display manager
<twb> I just do "xinit /usr/bin/appliction"
<twb> *application
 * ogra wonders why multivers is missing in his sources.list on fresh installs
<ogra> *multiverse
<ogra> funnily all other components are there
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-21
<twb> Mixer channels LDACR and RDACL -- are they better on, or off?
<twb> (I think they mix right input channel into left output channel and vice-versa, meaning that the stereo effect is less obvious.)
<jsabeaudry> Anyone has benchmarked some JVM's recently? Which one is the fastest?
<ogra_> xranby, ^^^
<GrueMaster> doko: imx51 tests passed.  See bug 906939 for tracking status.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 906939 in kernel-sru-workflow/verification-testing "linux-fsl-imx51: 2.6.31-612.32 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906939
<doko> GrueMaster, \o/
<GrueMaster> Will have omap4 natty results soon (reimage and testing started same time as babbage - almost finished).
<parin>  how do i install qt on panda?
<parin> i did sudo apt-get install qt-sdk
<parin> but qt creator syas no valid qt version found
<parin> how do i set up ?
<ogra_> you likely want some qt dev packages
<ogra_> apt-cache search qt dev
<ogra_> or better search for libqt dev
<parin> libqt-dev returns nothing
<ogra_> well, thats not what i wrote :)
<GrueMaster> parin: Are you running headless/server or desktop ubuntu on your panda?
<parin> desktop
<GrueMaster> Use software center.
 * ogra_ doubts qtcreator would make much sense on server
<parin> i did use the software center and installed qt-sdk
<ogra_> GrueMaster, he just needs to follow my advise :) apt-cache search libqt dev ... returns a ton of results
<ogra_> specifically it points to libqt4-dev
<parin> @ogra let me do that one more time...:)
<ogra_> just dont use the - in there ... libqt-dev will search for exactly that string ... and the packages are versioned
<parin> sorry ogra i take that back i did found libqt4-dev
<ogra_> yep :)
<parin> thanks
<parin> :)
<parin> @ogra_ it looks like i alraedy have qtlib4-dev installed
<ogra_> hmm
<parin> i am installing other packages and see it makes any difference
<parin> btw what is  the installation directory for qt?
<ogra_> well, i never used QT in my life ...
<parin> is it /opt/...
<ogra_> packages always install in the respective filesystem dirs, /opt is for third part stuff
<ogra_> *party
<GrueMaster> parin: Everything (that I know of) in Ubuntu main/universe use the standard /usr/* installation paths.
<parin> hmm
<GrueMaster> Having tested kubuntu every release milestone, I check for these things.
<GrueMaster> doko: omap4 (Oneiric) tests passed. See bug 903695 for tracking status.  Omap4 Natty running now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903695 in kernel-sru-workflow/verification-testing "linux-ti-omap4: 3.0.0-1206.14 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903695
<doko> GrueMaster, I thought you had already done the oneiric test earlier this week?
<infinity> doko: I suspect he's testing actual -proposed builds now, instead of PPA ones.
<GrueMaster> Yes, well I launched this first thing this morning, then filled my coffee mug.  One of the reasons I don't like to rush things.
 * infinity slinks back off to vacation mode for a bit.
<doko> heh, yeah, the oneiric omap was already accepted earlier this week
<GrueMaster> I hit Oneiric instead of Natty when I fired it off.
<GrueMaster> Was it?  Not according to what I am looking at.  It hit proposed earlier, for sure.
<doko> anyway, its tested now =)
<GrueMaster> Ughh.  Alsa changes in pandaboard (alsa-devel mailing list).  Will have to see if they impact Precise.
<GrueMaster> doko: All armel SRU kernels in circulation now tested.
<doko> GrueMaster, thanks, so they can age now and be installed soonish
<GrueMaster> Yes.
<twb> lilstevie: FYI, I can reliably make "sudo halt" fail to actually power off, by having a USB mass storage or SD card mounted
<twb> lilstevie: if I unmount them first (and maybe unplug, I forget), "sudo halt" works normally
<twb> Also after that if I hold the power button not quite long enough to do a reset, I get an oops
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-22
<Xase> Funnily enough, when it comes to the Nook Color... Touch works on Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu...
<twb> Xase: surely that's an issue of KDE vs. GNOME
<twb> or vs. unity or whatever
<twb> xw3m
<Xase> ... How could it be??? I can't even log in yet?
<Xase> So you're telling me that lightdm is so vastly different from kdm that'd prevent touch from working?
<Xase> twb: I may not be some hardocre awesome programmer... but the logic there doesn't seem right...
<twb> Uh, the dm only does something when you log in
<twb> Once you've logged in, it's gone
<Xase> Well on the DM screens... ubuntu doesn't work... kubuntu does.
<twb> But really I would expect it to be libgtk vs. libqt or libgnome vs. libkde
<Xase> ...
<Xase> Really?
<Xase> causing touch not to work?
<twb> Sure
<Xase> Well touch must work somewhat... b ecause I just saw somethign as I was drumming my fingers across the screen...
<twb> Shrug
<twb> This is new to me too
<Xase> hmmm...
<Xase> I somehow managed to get it to switch to the "other" login...
<Xase> Touch seems to be registering... but not perfectly... but the nook has a notoriously finnicky screen that suffers from phantom touches...
<lilstevie> Xase: use evtest and pastie its output
<Xase> Wish I could boss...
<Xase> I can't even get the device to login.
<Xase> Waiting on my usb male to micro converter....
<Xase> Dunno even know if the kernel I'm using has usb host built into it yet.
<Xase> Will try tomorrow if converter comes...
<lilstevie> ah ok, so you don't have adb abilities or network then
<twb> Interesting; I ran "speaker-test" and it emits white noise
<Xase> adb on linux?
<twb> Ah that's by design
<Xase> lilstevie: wasnt aware that'd work...
<twb> speaker-test -t sine
<lilstevie> Xase: yeah, adbd is statically linked
<lilstevie> so it works
<Xase> so hold on then... brb... gotta disconnect my phone and hook up my nook which means no internet for a moment.
<lilstevie> ok
<Xase> Hmmm,
<Xase> after powering it down before your request...
<Xase> Everything was fine... now the SD won't boot for some reason.
<lilstevie> you do need to inject adbd and an init script for it, just FYI
<Xase> I'll have to re-dd it tomorrow.
<Xase> and then Adb from another computer will work?
<lilstevie> yes
<Xase> The things you learn.... I'll have to check it out tomorrow, as it's now past my bedtime :D
<twb> past my pubtime
<twb> That's odd, onboard crashes at startup despite its deps being met
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/149912/
<twb> lilstevie: do you care about that?
<twb> Is dasher still "cool" or is it abandonware?
<twb> No change since maverick so I'm guessing gnome3 killed it
<lilstevie> twb that would be more a report for someone who maintains onboard
<Xase> lilstevie: if adb is statically linked... wouldn't I still require an adb built for arm?
<lilstevie> Xase: adbd is built for arm in android systems :)
<Xase> So i can extract adbd from my inspire then?
<Xase> I assume the script should read something like sudo sh /opt/asdk/adb start-server and place the script in /etc/init.d/ ?
<lilstevie> Xase: http://htc-linux.org/wiki/index.php?title=Ubuntu/Leo#ADB
<Xase> lilstevie: wish I had notcied you posted that sooner lol... i'm sitting in adb shell trying all sorts of scp commands... and then it strikes me that adb pull /sbin/adbd would work fine.
<lilstevie> heh
<Xase> What can I say... I'm a certified noob.
<Xase> lilstevie: once I copy it to /etc/init.d how am I supposed to execute update-rc.d adb.d defaults?
<lilstevie> chroot
<Xase> o.o
<Xase> Heheh
<lilstevie> the only time I advocate the use of chroots is for preparing the native images
<Xase> ... hrmmm aren't there special instructions for chrooting an arm image anyways?
<lilstevie> copying a binary into place and chrooting it if on x86
<lilstevie> or just straight up chroot if on native hardware
<Xase> Yeah I think I have the instructions somewhere in my history...
<Xase> lalalala  time to try it.
<Xase> No go for some reason...
<Xase> Meh... I can't tell if I wired this wrong or what.....
<Xase>  lilstevie is it a possiblity that for some reason the kerel is not set up to allow communication over the microusb port you think?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-23
<lilstevie> Xase: does adb work under android on the device, maybe the USB gadget isn't compiled
<twb> Nice thing about having the CPU in the tablet; the kb dock isn't burning my pants :P
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> the cpu doesn't really get that hot
<twb> on my atom it did, when the ambient temperature is 35+ C
<lilstevie> arm chips tend to run a little cooler
<lilstevie> power == heat
<lilstevie> cpu draws little power
<lilstevie> and creates little heat
<lilstevie> under high load it is probably ~±5c of ambient
<lilstevie> or somewhere around that :p
<twb> yeah obviously
<twb> arm CPU does get hot enough to feel on tf tho
<twb> like when I tell it to halt and it sits on its arse because it can't umount the SD card
<lilstevie> I swear that is something to do with your sd card, cause I have a µSD in my device always
<twb> it's stuff hanging off the dock
<twb> The microsd in the tablet hasn't caused a noticable problem
<twb> Although I generally don't have it mounted when I halt
<lilstevie> I tend to have a usb thumb drive too
<twb> hum
<lilstevie> in fact when I am testing blob flashes I put the blob on a thumb drive
<twb> maybe it's something stupid in oneiric like "don't unmount things that were mounted by the user" or "don't unmount things until lightdm stops" which never happens because lightdm is gone
<twb> there was a lot of that in lucid
<twb> One issue that really puzzles me is w3m-img isn't displaying inline images on the framebuffer like it did on my eeepc
<twb> but it *does* work in xterm (on both)
<twb> I'm thinking there was a workaround hack I had deployed on the eeepc and forgot about
<twb> Oh sweet, APT::Default-Release actually works in Ubuntu these days
<twb> So I can dump precise entries in sources.list and cherry-pick them
<twb> Oh, and fbi *can* draw images on the framebuffer, so clearly it's *possible*, w3m just doesn't think it can do it
<twb> And apparently when you quit jfbterm you can't get back to another tty... :-/
<twb> Time to RTFS of w3m-img
<Xase> lilstevie: adb does work in CM nightly 256 on my nook color.
<lilstevie> and are you using the same kernel
<lilstevie> well similar
<lilstevie> with the changes to config
<Xase> Well yes, with a couple of patches.
<Xase> Using dalingrin's source which should have usb host support I'm informed =/
<Xase> I know that's rather adb irrelevant, but it's relevant to my being able to interface with the device in general.
<Xase> I just don't have anything that I can use on it though I realized. =/
<lilstevie> host is irrelevant, the adb gadget driver is required
<Xase> Well I'd imagine it should have it, as it is compiled with dalingrin's sources.
<Xase> Let me check.
<Xase> maybe my changes via chroot didn't affect properly?
<Xase> lilstevie: still checking... no clue what section the adb gadget is located in :p
<lilstevie> usb ofc
<lilstevie> :p
<Xase> :p I know... but I never delved this far deep...
<Xase> I'm assuming USB Gadget should be selected... which it isn't...
<Xase> lilstevie: wow I'm retarded... can't compile a uImage without uBoot tools made -_-
<pnphi> join now
<pnphi> hi there
<pnphi> please help me...
<pnphi> i have a problem
<pnphi> i need ubuntu arm to have GUI
<pnphi> what do i do ?
<GrueMaster> pnphi: What platform?  Can you use one of our already generated images, like ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop for omap, omap4, mx5, or ac100?
<pnphi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BuildArmPackages
<pnphi> i have a ARM Ubuntu on Qemu
<pnphi> but this isn't GUI
<pnphi> i want to have GUI ...how i do ?
<GrueMaster> Well, if you can get it to a shell and run apt-get, try installing task-selector "apt-get install tasksel".  Then run it and select one of the ubuntu desktops (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc).
<GrueMaster> It will pull all the required packages and install them.
<GrueMaster> No guarantees that they all work under QEMU though.  I don't test that.
<pnphi> ok thanks..i try it
<pnphi> i wish you merry christmas
<GrueMaster> Happy holidays.
<real_psyence> hey all - anyone know proper bootargs to get built-in displays on oneiric on blaze?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-24
<real_psyence> or a serial console for that matter?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-12-25
<twb> lilstevie: any idea what this is?  nmap -O says it: [ 7661.701245] protocol 0806 is buggy, dev wlan0
<lilstevie> dude its christmas day, give it a rest for just one day
<twb> you can just ignore me dude
<twb> I'm stuck at my parents so I have nothing to do but hack
<twb> how about that rain eh?
<totalgej_> Hello. Im using pandaboardES and I have some questions about booting ubuntu.
<totalgej_> I loaded the 11.10 preinstaled desktop image on SD and Panda started corectly. Then There were starting screen of ubuntu with "resizing.." undet the ubuntu logo
<totalgej_> After few minutes Panda probably restarted or something to finish the procedure and since then nothing happend
<totalgej_> I am unable to boot it or even see anything on the screen. Should I try to modify the bootloader?
<ogra_> totalgej_, first: file a bug against the jasper-initramfs package and attach the jasper.log file from var.log to it ... second, have a look at that file if there are any resize errors ... normally it would move on into the graphical installer after the reboot (*if* and only if you didnt touch the panda during that process (i.e. a reboot before the resizing is fully done would trash the whole install))
<ogra_> theoretically it should all work just fine, we extebnsively test all the images we release on a ton of different cards ... but it can indeed always happen that there are cards where this step is breaking for unknown reasons
<ogra_> so if you have a different card handy i would suggest to try with that one
 * ogra_ goes back to vacation
<GrueMaster> Another possibilityis if this is the 4460, you may run into issues with 11.10 stock.  The voltages on the board are not properly configured in the release kernel, which will cause overheating.   I believe this was fixed in an updated kernel.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-17
<satellit> mjrosenb: http://support.google.com/chromeos/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1080595   how to recover chromebook
<mjrosenb> satellit: as I said earlier, I can recover it
<mjrosenb> also, I suspect that won't work on my laptop
<dholbach> good morning
<mjrosenb> morning.
<mjrosenb> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2001455
<mjrosenb> that is from my pandaboard, I just tried to upgrade a fresh install to 12.10, and got a black screen.
<mjrosenb> I also got this in dmesg
<mjrosenb> [    7.703308] init: Failed to spawn hybrid-gfx main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<mjrosenb> ok, I have the sd card plugged into my laptop, and I want to enable the ssh server... is there an easy way to do this?
<infinity> mjrosenb: You're missing libdrm-omap1, looks like.
<infinity> mjrosenb: Also, it's not so much "enabling" the ssh server as installing the package, which you'd need to do either on an ARM machine, or with emulation.
<mjrosenb> qemu-system-arm does not have an omap4 option from what i can tell
<mjrosenb> i'm actually kind of surprised there isn't a pandaboard option
<infinity> I'm not.
<infinity> Emulating a Panda isn't something qemu upstream would care to do, and TI didn't see the value in writing a board-specific emulator (most vendors don't)
<infinity> Anyhow, I didn't mean full system emulation.
<infinity> qemu-user-static would be fine.
<infinity> Mount your SD card to somewhere (we'll say /mnt), apt-get install qemu-user-static && cp /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static /mnt/usr/bin && chroot /mnt su -
<infinity> Presto, you're in your ARM system as a chroot.
<infinity> apt-get install ssh libdrm-omap1
<infinity> apt-get install pvr-omap4 # if you wanted some non-free 3D action.
<infinity> Which is probably necessary, if you're running Ubuntu/Unity.
<mjrosenb> for whatever reason, ssh seems to already be installed
<mjrosenb> but it isn't starting
<mjrosenb> and it isn't bringing up the network
<hrw> infinity: can you share /var/log/Xorg.0.log from panda with opengles support?
<infinity> mjrosenb: If your network is wireless-only, that could explain it.
<infinity> hrw: My Panda has no X right now.
<mjrosenb> infinity: nope, eth0 is the pandaboard's onboard connection
<infinity> mjrosenb: Oh, curious.  Maybe it hates you/
<hrw> infinity: ok
<mjrosenb> sweet, I can ssh into my pandaboard again
<mjrosenb> ok, I know I did this on my last install; what do I need to run in order to get a non-hf library installed?
<mjrosenb> or better yet, what on earth is it called?
<mjrosenb> i'm searching for multilib
<mjrosenb> but that is giving man irrelevant results
<infinity> mjrosenb: Depends on which non-hf library you need.
<infinity> mjrosenb: If it's just libc6 (and a gcc that can build sf binaries), there are multilib versions.
<mjrosenb> looks like the answer was
<mjrosenb> dpkg --add-architecture armel
<mjrosenb> which is surprisingly hard to find via google
<infinity> mjrosenb: If it's more comprehensive, you want multiarch (dpkg --add-architecture armel && apt-get update && apt-get install libfoo1:armel)
<infinity> That said, I wouldn't rely on armhf/armel multiarch going forward, since we've dropped armel in raring...
<infinity> What are you doing that *needs* soft-float libraries?
<mjrosenb> y'all are making my life really hard, you know that?
<mjrosenb> i'm testing fennec, which is supposed to run on android which is armel.
<infinity> .. unless it's newer Android, then it's not. :P
<mjrosenb> how does that work from a packages' point of view?
<infinity> That said, fennec could be rebuilt...
<mjrosenb> do they need to upload two .apks, one for armel, one for armhf?
<infinity> I have no idea how Android is handling the sf/hf transition.
<infinity> Then again, most apps aren't C binaries, so the point is moot for them.
<mjrosenb> you know what version they made the transition in?
<infinity> It could also be that this is all a bit different with bionic, I have no idea.
<infinity> I just know they were doing the transition (or maybe had done so).
<sveinse> Does anyone know if Network Manager regularely scans for a list of available networks in precise? We're having some problems with communication locking up for 2-3 seconds and wondering if this could be related to nm scanning the networks
<infinity> mjrosenb: It's possible they haven't actually made the switch yet for bionic-based systems (ie: Android), though they definitely did for ChromeOS.
<infinity> Confusing world.
<infinity> mjrosenb: Still, for an open-source project like fennec, surely you'd want to build it for Ubuntu to run it on Ubuntu anyway?
<infinity> mjrosenb: Since an Android build wants bionic, which means running shims and other horrors.
<mjrosenb> infinity: we don't build for ubuntu, ubuntu does :-p
<infinity> s/Ubuntu/glibc/? :P
<mjrosenb> bionic?
 * mjrosenb googles
<infinity> bionic is Android's libc.
<infinity> It's not even remotely compatible with glibc.
<mjrosenb> FUN.
<infinity> There is a project that produces a disturbing translation shim that allows glibc systems to run bionic binaries with an LD_PRELOAD.
<infinity> It's not pleasant.
<infinity> I don't recommend it for a project you actually have the source to.
<mjrosenb> we already have NSPR
<infinity> mjrosenb: Err, NSPR doens't give you portability at runtime, but at build-time.
<infinity> A bionic-using nspr won't do you a lick of good on a glibc system.
<mjrosenb> yeah, but I don't think it has ever been our goal to have a single executable that runs on all arches.
<infinity> (bionic is vaguely BSD-derived, think about how well it wouldn't work to take a binary from FreeBSD and run it on Linux, even if you had the kernel syscalls emulated)
<infinity> No, it shouldn't be your goal to run a binary on multiple arches.  I agree.
<infinity> Hence why I'm suggesting you might just want to rebuild it.
<infinity> Cause libc6:armel still won't be bionic, so multiarch isn't going to help you here.
<mjrosenb> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2001793
<mjrosenb> ahh. yes, but I like testing in an environment that is as close to what we'll be seeing in a shipping product as possible
<mjrosenb> the js engine doesn't really have to deal with libc that much
<mjrosenb> but it does need to deal with the likes of math.sin math.atan2
<infinity> The wrapper lies, it's linux-ti-omap4-tools-3.5.0-215
<mjrosenb> where the armel/armhf distinction comes into play
<infinity> Oh, wait.  You're doing this to test for Android?
<mjrosenb> yup.
<infinity> Then you should build an Android chroot.
<mjrosenb> that sounds neat.
<infinity> Testing against glibc won't really tell you anything.
<mjrosenb> as previously stated, I have basically 0 interaction with glibc.
<mjrosenb> but I *am* intrigued by the concept of an android chroot.
<infinity> Well, you must have some, or would wouldn't care about ABI.
<infinity> Since if you were talking to the kernel directly, it's meaningless.
<mjrosenb>   Error: sys_perf_event_open() syscall returned with 19 (No such device).  /bin/dmesg may provide additional information.
<mjrosenb> :(
<infinity> I didn't say perf would work, just pointed at the package that ships it!
<infinity> (Sorry, I haven't slept in a while, that's about as helpful as I can be right now)
<mjrosenb> as previously stated, there are math functions that are called that I need to be able to call correctly.
<infinity> I should probably nap instead of being flip on IRC.
<mjrosenb> not a problem, I may have to build my own kernel, wouldn't be the first time
<infinity> Well, you'll also want an Android kernel for your test environment, so yeah.
<infinity> Though, Linaro provides Panda Android builds that might be up your alley.
<mjrosenb> well, I like using linux because it has a sane debugging strategy
<suihkulokki> the disturbing shim thing is called libhybris: https://github.com/stskeeps/libhybris
<suihkulokki> currently does libgles and stuff, but should be adabtible for any libraries
<mjrosenb> right now, getting perf to work is a higher priority.
<mjrosenb> was the source for linux-image-3.5.0-215-omap4 provided by linaro?
<Jef91> Morning folks sfeole are you around?
<sfeole> Jef91: i am
<Jef91> sfeole: I was told you are the one to speak to about finding current docs on how the Ubuntu fastboot image is created for flashing to the nexus 7
<sfeole> Jef91: hm, give me a few
<Jef91> Sure sfeole - I'll be lurking for the better part of today.
<mjrosenb> huh, was CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS removed from the kernel?
<mjrosenb> unrelatedly, is there a way to un-brick a chromebook that does not involve re-initializing all of chrome's state?
<mjrosenb> ok, I have built my own kernel, but I am not sure how to get a bootable uimage out of it
<mjrosenb> oh, make uImage, evidently
<vanhoof> mjrosenb: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7/build_script
<vanhoof> look at the abootimg bits
<vanhoof> line 71
<vanhoof> mjrosenb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445967/
<mjrosenb> make uimage sounds much easier
<vanhoof> mjrosenb: likely, but just givin' ya whats easiest for me :)
<mjrosenb> well, thank you for that
<mjrosenb> hopefully, i'll remember that if i'm ever in a situation where that is more aprpriate than make uImage.
<mjrosenb> tar -xzvf $TARBALL $packaged_path/initrd.img-$kver $packaged_path/vmlinuz-$kver
<mjrosenb> that makes it look like the initrd is a tarball?
<mjrosenb> oh no
<mjrosenb> i am a fool $TARBALL is a tarball.  it has two files in it
<mjrosenb> vanhoof: you happen to know anything about perf?
<Tassadar> did password/user in raring for nexus 7 changed? It says "Login incorrect" when I try ubuntu/ubuntu
<vanhoof> Tassadar: should boot to oem-config
<vanhoof> Tassadar: choose your own user/pass
<Tassadar> yeah, it does not start GUI, it just stays in tty1, so I am trying to find out what is wrong
<vanhoof> first boot is a bit slow
<Tassadar> yeah, I know, but not 5-10 minutes slow
<vanhoof> i sometimes see a few sec delay from tty1 to oem-config on vt7 (i assume)
<vanhoof> yeah not that slow
<vanhoof> oem/oem should get you in
<vanhoof> but it should launch oem-config
<Tassadar> well, it does not, so I am trying to log in to tty1 to find what went wrong
<Tassadar> (it might not be [probably is not] ubuntu issue though)
<Tassadar> well, I guess I'll just chroot into it from recovery and change the password/create my own user
<mjrosenb> ok, different approach, does anyone have perf working on an omap4 running 12.10?
<Tassadar> oh, yeah, I guess that read-only root is not such a great idea :)
<mjrosenb> relatedly, I followed the directions at http://seabright.co.nz/2011/03/29/building-the-ubuntu-pandaboard-kernel/ -- how do I build an initrd now?
<vanhoof> Tassadar: how did you flash the device
<vanhoof> Tassadar: make sure cmdline is tty0 if you came from quantal
<Tassadar> it's okay now
<vanhoof> ah ok
<Tassadar> onboard still does not show up in oem-config for me, though
<vanhoof> fresh flash?
<Tassadar> yeah, basically
<vanhoof> i flashed friday on 8gb model, no issues w/ onboard
<vanhoof> mjrosenb: played w/ perf on x86 not on arm, but should be in linux-tools binary wise
<vanhoof> linux-tools-nexus7 iirc
<Tassadar> all the ext4 partitions on my nexus7 has the same UUID, what the hell Oo
<mjrosenb> vanhoof: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2002447
<vanhoof> mjrosenb: looks like we need
<vanhoof>   Fatal: No CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y kernel support configured?
<vanhoof> mjrosenb: mind opening a bug against lp/ubuntu-nexus7 ?
<mjrosenb> vanhoof: this is on a pandaboard.
<mjrosenb> and;
<mjrosenb> mrosenberg@panda:~$ grep CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS /boot/config-3.5.0-215-omap4
<mjrosenb> CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y
<mjrosenb> so unless /boot/config-`uname -r` is out of sync with the kernel, I should have that.
<vanhoof> ah i thought you were talking n7
<vanhoof> will have to look at omap4
<mjrosenb> I realize that the perf event system is basically totally hosed on omap4
<mjrosenb> but I just need the timer-based perf working
<Tassadar> vanhoof: could you please check which version of onboard is installed on your n7?
<mjrosenb> so nobody uses a pandaboard in here/
<SailorMoon> lol
<SailorMoon> How do i install the nightlies?
<SailorMoon> i downloaded them in .gz format or whatever and every tool i have to open a .gz shows a .raw file
<SailorMoon> i dunno how to get an .img from them
<vanhoof> SailorMoon: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<vanhoof> Tassadar: gimme a sec, charging atm
<Tassadar> it looks like something crashes, because a while after I tap into the textfield, the windows lose the decorations (the title bar)
<vanhoof> Tassadar: want an older nightly?
<Tassadar> hmm, yeah, I suppose I could try that
<vanhoof> i need to let this guy charge up for a bit
<mjrosenb> speaking of which, does the upgrade process know how to upgrade the kernel on a chromebook
<vanhoof> mjrosenb: doubtful
<vanhoof> at least I dont think so
<mjrosenb> and if not, I assume that I need to do it myself
<vanhoof> i could be wrong
<mjrosenb> is there a time of the week when people knowledgable about the pandaboard or chromebook would be online/
<vanhoof> mjrosenb: january 2nd? ;)
<vanhoof> mjrosenb: not sure, no cb experience here myself
<vanhoof> Tassadar: http://people.canonical.com/~vanhoof/tassadar/UbuntuNexus7.tar.gz
<vanhoof> Tassadar: from thursday'ish last week
<Tassadar> thanks
<Tassadar> nah, does the exact same thing :(
<vanhoof> :\
<vanhoof> i get through just fine
 * vanhoof wtfs
<Tassadar> it is probably my fault, I am dual-booting it and probably got something wrong
<Tassadar> seems kinda weird though, it is doing exactly the same thing as it did when it didn't work for anyone
<inph^> are there any nexus 7 ubuntu forums?
<mjrosenb> checking whether the chosen combination of compiler flags (-march=armv6 -mfpu=vfp -mfloat-abi=hard) works... configure: error: no
<mjrosenb> :-/
<infinity> mjrosenb: Do I want to know why you're targetting v6?
<mjrosenb> infinity: because i have a raspberry pi.
<infinity> (Though, that combination should work, in theory, it's what Raspbian uses)
<infinity> I'd assume the configure test itself is doing something silly.
<infinity> Like possibly tacking on a -mfpu=neon or something? :P
<mjrosenb> configure:5745:1: sorry, unimplemented: Thumb-1 hard-float VFP ABI
<infinity> mjrosenb: Give it a -marm
<mjrosenb> i already tried that, it produced executables that don't run :/
<infinity> mjrosenb: Though, if you're cross-compiling from Ubuntu, you may find that you'll also end up compiling in static bits from our toolchain, which are v7/thumb-2, and it will all fail to run on the Pi anyway.
<infinity> mjrosenb: Jinx. :P
<mjrosenb> ugh.. -march=armv6 should mean 'don't do that'
<infinity> "Don't link the static bits that you need to run the binary" is a tall order.
<infinity> libgcc_s, crt*.o, etc.
<mjrosenb> i mean, how does a gcc that can target both x86 and x64 handle that?
<infinity> Well, crt*.o should be pure ARMv5 or so, but you get my point.
<infinity> biarch GCC relies on having two copies of everything.
<infinity> As does our biarch armel/armhf GCC.
<infinity> But ours was never designed to target older CPUs.
<infinity> Just as a biarch Ubuntu x86 GCC can
<infinity> 't actually build binaries for i386.
<infinity> Well, probably not.  Again, it depends on if any of the static bits use [456]86 instructions.
<infinity> Which, in the ARM case, they do use v7 bits.
<mjrosenb> this is a toolchain acquired from emdebian from well before ubuntu properly supported cross compilation
<infinity> An armhf one though, right?
<infinity> Debian's armhf has always been armv7-a/thumb-2
<mjrosenb> armel, with -mfloat-abi=hard
<infinity> As has nearly everyone's, to be fair.  Raspbian is one of the only strange attempts to do armhf on v6.
<infinity> mjrosenb: Err, what?  "armel with -mfloat-abi=hard" *is* armhf.
<mjrosenb> what is the difference/
<mjrosenb> *difference?
<infinity> Or do you mean this is an ancient compiler that was only armel?  If so, you're producing binaries that don't run for other reasons.
<infinity> Either because the static bits aren't armhf or because you're cooking in the wrong path to the PI.
<infinity> What's the failure mode when you try to run the binaries?
<mjrosenb> this compiler has been producing binaries that have worked on armv7el and armv7hf systems for quite some time.
<mjrosenb> sigill
<mjrosenb> looks like it is getting confused about thumb mode.
<infinity> Or that it's compiling in some v7 bits.
<mjrosenb> oh hey
<mjrosenb> i am using the armhf compiler
<infinity> This is a well-known problem among Pi people trying to cross from Ubuntu.
<mjrosenb> sounds reasonable
<infinity> You can manually copy various static bits like libgcc from your Raspbian system to your cross environment.
<infinity> There's also a Raspbian cross toolchain.
<infinity> That targets the right thing by default.
<mjrosenb> yeah, as hacked as this system is, i don't like having programs installed that aren't managed by my package manager
<mjrosenb> i'll have to find some way of making a .deb out of the cross toolchain
<ubuntubhoy> does anyone here have any input on the Nexus 7 install wiki page ?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-18
<Tassadar> okay, my cmdline was missing these 3 parameters: "access=m2 quiet splash"
<Tassadar> I added them, and onboard works like a charm
<Tassadar> that is...unexpected Oo
<Tassadar> something still crashes when I hide onboard and show it again, window's decorations disappear and input from onboard no longer gets into textfields
<Jef91> sfeole you still around?
<vanhoof> Jef91: the rootfs.img is derived from live build
<vanhoof> tar/plain format
<vanhoof> you can download it, mount it loopback and take a look
<Jef91> vanhoof do you know what edits are made to the file system to allow it to be setup properly from the rootfs.tar.gz on the nexus 7?
<vanhoof> http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=285
<vanhoof> its just a quantal or raring build w/ a seed trimming out the fat, nothing fancy
<Jef91> So there is nothing extra added to the file system to allow it to boot on the nexus 7?
<vanhoof> Jef91: checkout ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 package in the ppa
<vanhoof> anything magic is handled there
<vanhoof> but those are largely quantal specific, where the image was released at UDS
<vanhoof> not for daily raring builds
<vanhoof> Jef91: you've seen the build.sh script, yeah?
<Jef91> yea looking at it now
<Jef91> where the is ppa for that pacakge again vanhoof?
<Jef91> nvm found it
<Jef91> hrm my custom nexus rootfs is giving me:
<Jef91> "mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory" and "target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init" and then it dumps me to a busy box. Any suggestions as to what I might be missing?
<mjrosenb> Jef91: you should not be mounting /dev anywhere
<mjrosenb> /dev/sdfoo or /dev/mmcblkbar sure
<Jef91> hrm
<Jef91> if I try to install the 8gb image on a 16gb nexus 7 will it have issues?
<infinity> mjrosenb: I assume that's an initrd moving the mount from /dev in the initrd to /root/dev before pivoting root.
<infinity> Jef91: ^
<infinity> Jef91: And the last message is also from an initrd telling you it can't find /sbin/init on /root
<Jef91> my filesystem has a /sbin/init file
<infinity> Jef91: So, your rootfs isn't being mounted, or it's being mounted but is empty and/or corrupt.
<Jef91> or is it referencing something else?
<infinity> From the POV of the initrd, your filesystem really doesn't have init.
<infinity> Why that is, I can't say.
<Jef91> Alrighty.
<infinity> (It also doesn't have /dev)
<infinity> In other words, it's probably just not seeing it right.
<Jef91> My file system is Debian Wheezy ARMHF
<Jef91> But I've recompiled the Ubuntu nexus 7 packages, thinking they would work with it
<Jef91> but that might not be enough
<Jef91> namely I've installed the "tarball-installer" package along with "ubuntu-defaults-nexus7" any idea if I need something more than those two to make the rootfs install via fastboot?
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> Did you also generate an initrd after installing tarball-installer?
<infinity> That initrd is the one you should be booting with.
<Jef91> ha whoops
<Jef91> I did not
<Jef91> How abouts would I go about doing that infinity?
<Jef91> I just copied over the /boot from the Ubuntu FS
<Jef91> I moved over /boot, /lib/firmware and /lib/modules
<infinity> update-initramfs -u in your new rootfs.
<Jef91> (that is what I have done for a number of other ARM devices, wasn't sure if this was different)
<Jef91> Will there be any conflicts if I had copied over those directories from Ubuntu?
<infinity> Erm.  This is a bit more involved than just copying files around, if you're wanting it to *install* the same way our images do.
<infinity> See live-build/auto/build from the livecd-rootfs source.
<infinity> Search for nexus7
<infinity> We create the boot.img with abootimg, and then create the rootfs, which is an ext4 sparse filesystem with a tarball inside it.
<infinity> Then you flash both those bits, and the boot.img runs the tarball installer.
<Jef91> Ahh I didn't create my own boot.img
<infinity> If that's not what you actually wanted, then you didn't want tarball-installer.
<Jef91> I'd just been using one of the ones from Ubuntu
<Jef91> I'll generate my own
 * Jef91 will stop trying to shortcut
<vanhoof> Jef91: what variant (8, 16, 32, 32+3g)?
<Jef91> 16 vanhoof
<Jef91> So I need to generate a fresh boot.img even with the same kernel Ubuntu uses?
<vanhoof> ah ok, you should be good w/ p9 then for rootfs
<vanhoof> 3g is p10
<vanhoof> (partition wise)
<vanhoof> well it needs to be flashed to the boot partition
<vanhoof> since tarball-installer does its magic on first boot then vanishes
<vanhoof> after that flash-kernel works as usual
<SailorMoon> So whats the deal with Ubuntu for Nexus 7?
<SailorMoon> Is it being developed for fun or should we expect something serious of it?
<vanhoof> its quite active
<vanhoof> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/group/topic-raring-desktop-targets-for-embedded.html
<SailorMoon> from what ive seen, in its current state, its a bit unusable
<vanhoof> SailorMoon: bits are still being migrated from the quantal -> raring daily
<Jef91> aside from the fact that Unity is a memory hog it works pretty well SailorMoon
<SailorMoon> i do hope it becomes usable someday, I have an OTG cable and a USB hub i use on my N7  for a mouse and keyboard, using that on Ubuntu would be Epic.
<SailorMoon> I did see there were nightlies, and downloaded one, but i couldnt manage to figure out how to install it
<vanhoof> SailorMoon: thats how I do most of my work (OTG)
<SailorMoon> Was like a .gz with a .raw inside it
<vanhoof> usb serial is new (and nice too)
<vanhoof> connect and `screen /dev/ttyACM0 115200`
<infinity> SailorMoon: The wiki has pretty clear instructions on what to do with the two downloaded files.
<SailorMoon> The wiki doesnt say anything about the Nightlies
<SailorMoon> It says how to install the .img files, wich i already knew.
<infinity> Which nightlies are you refering to?
<vanhoof> install https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<vanhoof> and if you choose to re-download, it'll pull the new daily
<infinity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation#Manually_Installing_Ubuntu_13.04_on_Nexus_7 <-- How to install dailies.
<SailorMoon> infinity: this one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/
<infinity> SailorMoon: Yeah, the above tells you exactly what to do with those two files.
<SailorMoon> yeah step 2 says "gunzip", wtf is a gunzip
<infinity> SailorMoon: "gunzip foo.img.gz"
<vanhoof> SailorMoon: install the package from the ppa
<vanhoof> it does it for you
<SailorMoon> I'm running Windows on my Desktop lol
<vanhoof> oh
<infinity> Do you have a fastboot binary for Windows?
<SailorMoon> Tried using 7z but it just showd a .raw inside
<SailorMoon> Yep
<infinity> If so, these instructions will work just fine, but yes, you'll need something to unzip.
<infinity> Like good ol' winzip.
<SailorMoon> i used 7zip but again, file.raw inside
<SailorMoon> Also tried Winrar
<infinity> Oh, if they're renaming it to file.raw instead of file.img, that doesn't really matter.
<Jef91> SailorMoon: the install instructions are pretty clear you need Ubuntu on your desktop in it's current state :P
<infinity> Jef91: Not really true.  With a sane fastboot, it should work from Win32 too.
<SailorMoon> so i should just assume .raw is the name of the image?
<SailorMoon> Jef91: ive said like 10 times, i've installed the normal .img files fine
<SailorMoon> these compressed files dont contain .img files
<SailorMoon> and confused me
<infinity> SailorMoon: Well, it is, in fact, image.raw at one point in the build process.  We likely rename it.
<SailorMoon> Good to know
<SailorMoon> i didnt know that before, confused me TT lol
<infinity> So, your unzippy thing is just being a bit too smart, I suspect.
<vanhoof> infinity: rename to .img?
 * vanhoof has no clue on win
<infinity> That said, you could get gzip/gunzip for Win32 from here: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/gzip.htm
<infinity> vanhoof: The name of the image is completely meaningless, it's just a raw blob of blobbiness anyway, fastboot doesn't care.
<infinity> That said, gunzip will definitely give you The Right Thing, I have no idea what WinRAR for 7zip will do (though, they should be doing similarly Right Things)
<infinity> s/for/or/
<vanhoof> cygwin? :)
<infinity> This gzip is native, no need for cyg.
<vanhoof> infinity: right, just never used fastboot on win myself
<infinity> vanhoof: Fastboot on Win32 is far better tested than on Linux, so it better work. :P
<vanhoof> infinity: heh
<infinity> (Sadly, we're not actually the dominant OS in the world... Crazy talk, I know)
<vanhoof> infinity: say it aint so!
<infinity> It saddens me too.
<SailorMoon> what is dup?
<SailorMoon> Its completely unrelated but you guys r smart n stuff
<infinity> vanhoof: Anyhow, we could totally whip up a quick-n-dirty installer (probably not a GUI, unless you want to do actual work, but we could script something and bundle it with gzip, etc) for Win32..
<vanhoof> infinity: totally out of my element there, perhaps a holiday venture, if i use windows, cygwin is the first thing installed ;)
<infinity> vanhoof: Yeah, native is much saner in this case.  Though, I tend to agree, Windows without a sane POSIX environment drives me batty.
<vanhoof> infinity: s!!! ;)
<infinity> Heck, it's the only thing that makes MacOS usable.  I spent about 10 minutes trying to "intuitively" deduce how to help a friend with an OSX problem the other day before I just broke down, hit a terminal, and beat it with a hammer from the back end.
<infinity> Intuitive GUI, my ass.
<vanhoof> same w/ OSX, fink!
<vanhoof> lol
 * vanhoof envisions being punched by infinity at some point
<infinity> If I used OSX at all, I'd likely use fink.  But, why would I use OSX?
<infinity> That sort of implies wanting the GUI which, as stated above, is completely unusable to me.
<vanhoof> heh
<infinity> It also implies wanting the hardware, and I'm allergic to mice with fewer than three buttons.
<infinity> If Lenovo ever drops the middle button, I might just find a new career, computers will be dead to me.
<vanhoof> infinity: im dreading moving away from my x220
 * vanhoof is not a fan of the new keyboards
<infinity> Oh, really?  I think they've actually done a stellar job on their chicklet keboards.
<vanhoof> you like em?
<infinity> They're about 20x more usable than the Apple/Samsung keyboards.
<infinity> I actually really like the feel.
<infinity> And they certainly gunk up a lot less than the old skool Thinkpad keyboards.
<vanhoof> i just love my old reliable lenovo keyboard
<infinity> I used to have to replace mine every year or so.
<vanhoof> thought I am not a user of the lenovo nipple :)
<vanhoof> people think im crazy
<infinity> I dunno.  It's not AS NICE a touch as the classic ThinkPad keyboards, I won't pretend it is, but they've done a really good job.
<infinity> They're still very IBM/Lenovo ThinkPadish.
<infinity> Only took me a week or so to get my typing speed back into the 120+ WPM range after switching from old to new ThinkPads.
<infinity> Now I bounce between the two, and they both work well.
<vanhoof> infinity: I think i'll skip the x230
<vanhoof> see what haswell and lenovo have in next year
<infinity> Well, I doubt they'll bring back the old keyboards.
<vanhoof> yeah
<infinity> Does Toshiba still ship them?
<infinity> They were the only other vendor with this style of keyboard in recent years.
<vanhoof> not sure, havent spent much time w/ toshiba
<infinity> (Shame their laptops were otherwise hideous)
<vanhoof> i dunno, big thing with me and thinkpads is accessability
<infinity> So, do you know any fans of the old skool keyboards who'd want to buy a near-mint T420s? :P
<vanhoof> yeah i want a new hdd, easy ... pop in mstata in pcie, easy
<infinity> Toshiba was modular long before IBM was.
<vanhoof> i hate having to rip apart a laptop to add in new parts
<infinity> Though, it was more than 15y ago that I was doing laptop service.
<infinity> I'm sure things changed.
<infinity> A bit.
<infinity> Either way, a quick poke at their website shows they've also gone chicklet.
<vanhoof> now i just need to sweet talk ogra_ into sending me a new panel for my ac100 :)
<infinity> Oh, now that's a keyboard I find unusable.
<infinity> The only one worse than the ac100 was the tf101.
 * vanhoof misses his, shame the panel decided to die
<vanhoof> yeah but for grab and go, its an awesome machine
<infinity> The weight was hard to beat.
<infinity> I eventually stopped using mine, though.
<vanhoof> this x220 w/ a 9 cell battery is small but heavy :)
<infinity> I keep tossing around the idea of replacing it with a Chromebook.
<vanhoof> same here
<infinity> Honestly, though, the 420s is actually stupid light and thin, for all the beef inside.
<vanhoof> was looking at the install for it and it looks a mess
<infinity> So I'm not sure I need more laptops.
<infinity> Streamlining the Chromebook install and producing images for it was about the only argument I had for buying one.
<infinity> Cause I think it would be a lovely all-in-one dev kit to recommend to people.
<infinity> Sure beats saying "okay, go buy a Panda... And now buy a hard drive... And a monitor... And..."
<vanhoof> heh
<vanhoof> i think the install could be greatly condenced, everything i've found it way to manual
<infinity> Oh, we could make it reasonably slick.
<infinity> Except for the initial faff to get it into dev mode.
<vanhoof> well same w/ n7
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Meh.  Would have made a good holiday project, but there's no way I can get an American to ship me one before January now.
<vanhoof> infinity: i work for beer
<vanhoof> ;)
<infinity> vanhoof: I meant there's just no way (short of FedEx overnight, twice) that it would get here in time for me to do anything with it over the holidays.
<infinity> vanhoof: And overnighting it from a retailer to you, and then from you to me, would make it a fair chunk more expensive than the sticker price. :P
<infinity> Sort of defeats the purpose of buying cheap hardware.
<vanhoof> infinity: yeah but then you owe me archive work ;)
<vanhoof> win/win
<vanhoof> lulz
<infinity> Oh, if you want to send me one for free, I'm okay with owing people favours...
<vanhoof> looool
<infinity> It's not like I haven't been working the last 5 days, despite being on "holidays".
<infinity> Grr.
<vanhoof> yeah seriously
<infinity> May as well work on something I enjoy, instead of emergency SRUs for insane insanity.
<SailorMoon> Installing COM24 ?
<SailorMoon> COM26?
<SailorMoon> COM32? D:
 * SailorMoon panics
<infinity> USB serial on Windows gets curious numbering.
<infinity> FSVO "curious" that amounts to "completely nonsensical".
<SailorMoon> lol
<SailorMoon> This nightly/daily is booting different =o
<SailorMoon> Is using Gnome/unity really a good idea on a device like the Nexus 7?
<infinity> It's more a proof of concept at this point than a finished product.
<infinity> And a good baseline for people to go hunting memory/power/etc issues.
<SailorMoon> So you dont think we'll be using Gnome later on? :3
<Jef91> So I got my file system loaded up with the installer scripts
<Jef91> It is getting kernel panic referencing various libnih .so files it is missing
<Jef91> but I am making progress
<infinity> SailorMoon: I can't say (because I honestly don't know -- ignorance is bliss) what direction the mobile/slate efforts will go in, but any work put into gnome/compiz/unity certainly won't be wasted effort.
<infinity> SailorMoon: Even if it doesn't end up being used for slates, I won't mind my laptop drawing 20% less power. :P
<SailorMoon> We need a Dock for this :3
<SailorMoon> Turn it into a netbook lolz
<infinity> I need a way to both charge and have an external HDD, and I'll be happy.
<SailorMoon> a dock with its own Power cable
<SailorMoon> make it!
<SailorMoon> The build im using doesnt allow for input, not from on screen keys or from usb keyboard.
<SailorMoon> really weird.
<Jef91> So - I've got my file system booted up on the 7 - but the touch screen is non-functional. Any idea what ubuntu package contains the drivers so I can rebuild them?
<dholbach> good morning
<Jef91> Anyone know which ubuntu package contains the touch screen drivers for th eneus 7?
<kulve> Jef91: something-evdev
<kulve> if you mean the X.Org driver
<Jef91> X on my custom image starts fine and at the right resolution
<Jef91> but the sccreen doesn't react to touch input
<Jef91> hrm - I already have xserver-xorg-input-evdev installed kulve
<Jef91> hrm, updated EV dev drivers got my touchscreen working. Just need to figure out why the touch points are being mirrored. Calibration issue odds are.
<Jef91> sfeole: I want to say thanks for the help yesterday - I was able to get my own image going based on the 12.10 images
<Tassadar> Anyone with 3g nexus7 here? Could you please run "blkid" and tell me what does it says?
<sfeole> Jef91:
<sfeole> Jef91: hey!  Great!, I see you had a lengthy convo last night. Glad everyone could help you
<Jef91> mhmm - once I get the touch screen configurations right - I'll have some e17 goodness for the nexus7 to share
<prpplague> a gentle reminder that the Call For Participation for the Embedded Linux Conference deadline for submissions is Jan 4th! get your presenation proposals submitted soon! http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/embedded-linux-conference/cfp
<Jef91> Anyone know of a tool/configuration file for the evdev xorg driver
<stgraber> janimo, ogra_: hey, just trying lxc again on my nexus7, looks like the kernel is missing the bridge modules
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
<hrw> heh. I will never like kernel packaging stuff
<suihkulokki> I hope some day kernel packagers will adopt the make deb-pkg target already in kernel sources
<hrw> YES!
<hrw> I have chromebook kernel which crossbuilds and boots nicely
<hrw> but to get it packaged...
<hrw> suihkulokki: OT: yesterday I got Sahti style beer - interesting it was
<suihkulokki> hrw: yeah saw your post on g+ (for some reason g+ even notified about it)
<hrw> suihkulokki: it had to notify D:
<mjrosenb> morning all.  Does anyone know if it is possible to get perf working on an omap4 kernel using 12.10?
<hrw> ogra_: ping
<hrw> deep away...
<dholbach> achiang (and friends): does one (or do more) of you want to grab a slot or two at Ubuntu Developer Week and talk about Nexus7 or memory consumption work to get people involved? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable still has some free slots
<Tasssadar> wow, xbmc works beatifully on nexus 7 :)
<TioSolid> Hi everyone, I just installed a preinstalled build of ubuntu (updated to 12.04.1) for my pandaboard-es but looks like networking is not starting at boot (i have to issue a init.d/network restart at every boot)
<TioSolid> how can add it to boot by default (or check if its there already)?
<achiang> vanhoof: linux-nexus7 the right package for kernel issues
<achiang> ?
<vanhoof> achiang: on raring, yes
<achiang> thx
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
<janimo> stgraber, please file a bug on linux-nexus7, the kernel team is maintaining it now
<stgraber> janimo: yeah, I did and I sent a patch to the mailing-list
<dholbach> achiang, awesome! :-D
<achiang> dholbach: hi. :)
<dholbach> so looking forward to it
<achiang> dholbach: the UDW session? :)
<dholbach> yeah
<achiang> heh, we'll see what we can do
<LisaNori> I'm still seeing "button1 gets stuck after a while" (#1068994) a lot on the nexus7. I'm using 3.1.10-8-nexus7, Dec 14.  Should I be using something else?
<LisaNori> (that's version 13.04, by the way)
<Tasssadar> I have the sama issue, but well, the bug report is not yet closed, and people are working on it
<Tasssadar> *same
<LisaNori> Ok.  I was just wondering if I would be better off on 12.x, but I would generally think the bleeding edge would be best right now.
<Tasssadar> I think that it was present on 12.10, too
<gurgalof> it's present in 12.10 too
<Tasssadar> by the way, I saw "splash" parameter in 13.04's cmdline, does plymouth already work?
<LisaNori> I had autologin on so I never saw a splash screen.  (Even though when I checked system settings, it said it was "off".  Turning it on and back off again, reset things, however.)  I rebooted now and I see a simple login screen, so if this is what you're wondering about, then it seems to work.
<Tasssadar> I mean the splash screen during boot - after the Google logo, it either enters console or shows up Ubuntu logo with some progress dots below
<LisaNori> Nope, don't see the Ubuntu logo.  it goes straight from the google logo to showing some startup commands running, then clears the screen and later comes to the login screen.
<gurgalof> i see a ubuntu logo, and the "points" that shows its loading....
<Tasssadar> on nexus7?
<gurgalof> yes, i will test again to check my memory
<gurgalof> Tasssadar, yes, but it dissapears kinda quickly. all dots gets fully colored, then its booted
<Tasssadar> chm Oo
<LisaNori> On a nexus7 4G?  I'm guessing this is a similar issue to the previous problem with the  top menu bar not showing correctly on nexus7 4G while working on previous nexus7s.
 * Tasssadar wonders why the logo does not show up for him
<gurgalof> i have a nexus 7 32GB without 3g, running 13.04 a dailly build from a cpl of days ago
<gurgalof> but updated with apt-get upgrade
<Tasssadar> could you tell me that is in your /proc/cmdline?
<Ethernin> just curious u guys - anyone know if xrotate has been tied to the accelerometer yet?
<gurgalof> wait a cpl of minutes and i will paste /proc/cmdline
<Tasssadar> well, it does not change rotation automatically, if that is what you ask)
<Tasssadar> gurgalof: thanks
<Ethernin> Tasssadar, yeah i know that, was curious if it had been updated, thanks tho
<gurgalof> Tasssadar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1453424/
<gurgalof> aww, forgot to redact my serialno...:(
<Tasssadar> What could I do with serial number Oo
<gurgalof> idk, nothing i suppose
<Tasssadar> besides identifying the device, but that seems kinda useless, since you are probably half a world away
<Tasssadar> hmm, tty0, I have tty1, let's see what that does...
<Tasssadar> uuu, najs, now it shows the logo)
<gurgalof> sweet
<Tasssadar> *nice ..
<LisaNori> Has anyone verified that the 3G works on a nexus7 3G?  I tried with an AT&T and a truphone.com SIM.  Neither seems to work, so I'm just curious.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-21
<robru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1092734 am I the only person experiencing this bug? seems odd that nobody would have reported this until now
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1092734 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Software updater crashes, cannot update software graphically." [High,New]
<dholbach> good morning
<tempin> hi
<tempin> how can i search for / browse the availbable packages for ubuntu for arm? like 'apt-cache search' but online?
<tempin> I want to search a bit before I replace my Angstrom with Ubuntu
<persia> tempin: packages.ubuntu.com
<infinity> tempin: 99% of what you find in apt-cache on x86 will also be there on arm.
<infinity> persia: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't list ports.
<persia> someone should kill the very idea of ports :/
<infinity> tempin: rmadison will work, if you're curious if ports are in sync for something specific.
<infinity> persia: This isn't actually about the "ports" split at all, it's just that Rhonda hasn't gotten around to making it do all arches (I've asked).
<infinity> persia: packages.ubuntu.com isn't an "official" service in any meaningful way.
<infinity> tempin: Generally, unless you happen to have a deep love of haskell bits, you won't find anything missing on ARM that you care about, I imagine.
<infinity> tempin: "Ubuntu for ARM" is about as meaningless as "Ubuntu for i386", it's all just Ubuntu, built for many arches.
<tempin> infinity: thanks, didn't know that! I got a beaglebone as a gift and this is all completely new to me :)
<infinity> tempin: It's one of the nicer things we inherited from Debian.  The idea that you can bounce from arch to arch and, other than some just inherently unportable or broken software, the rest is all there, in the same versions, and works exactly the same.
<infinity> So, once you get past bootloaders, installers, and kernels being slightly different (sometimes), and you've logged in, you'll find it's indistinguishable from your Intel box.  Except slow. :P
 * persia has intel machines that are slower than some arm machines with Ubuntu installed
<infinity> I don't have any PPros that old (nor any A15s)
<persia> Mine's an A100
<infinity> I used to have slow Intel kit running Ubuntu (P200MMX), but we dropped support. :/
<persia> I think at 450MHz, but it might be 600.  Used to run lpia, back when folk thought that was a good idea.
<infinity> Ahh, yeah, a decent A9 would outperform that.
<infinity> That said, the current crop of A15s will outperform a fair chunk of Intel hardware we support.
<infinity> The gap is closing faster than I thought it would.
<infinity> I'm actually getting pretty excited to see functional aardvarch64 silicon.
<persia> You underestimate the volume of underclocked ia32 chips with limited featuresets used in the embedded world.
<infinity> Define "limited"... We don't support anything << 686 anymore.
<persia> It's doesn't require that much power.  An 800MHz i.MX51 handily outperformed 600MHz A100.
<infinity> But yeah, even in the 686 world, there's a ton of variety out there, I know.
<persia> Much of "lpia" claimed i686, and could handle enough of it that we've only lost a few processors (including the A100: one needs at least an Atom to run Ubuntu)
<infinity> Really?  What instruction is missing?
<persia> IIRC CMOV
<infinity> Oh, we may have gone cmov by default, I forgot about that.
<persia> Right, we did with karmic, and lots of folk with that big tablet that had the split keyboard complained it wouldn't boot.
<infinity> That's not "686", mind you, that's a conscious decision to be 686+cmov and screw a few CPUs.
<persia> Indeed, which is why I say your claim we need 686 isn'5 sufficient, but we're well off topic.
<persia> In summary, don't claim ARM is slow because it's ARM: that's not the case (except in certain very special circumstances).
<infinity> Oh, I was doing no such thing.
<persia> Claim that a *given specific* chip is slow because it has a low clock rate, or because it has some design feature that requires lots of overhead.
<infinity> ARM is slow at the top end because of its historical target market.  That's the gap I was talking about closing faster than I thought it would.
<persia> Except slow. :P!" :p
<infinity> persia: A beaglebone is slower than most people's desktops.  Just sayin'.
<persia> That's not really fair, but yeah :)
<persia> (even I don't have any Intel kit which works and is that slow)
<tempin> thanks all for the quick info/help! byebye
<infinity> I think we bored him off IRC.
<infinity> Do we win a prize?
<persia> Dunce hats: it's our turn to sit in the corner and feel guilty.
<infinity> I might just have a dunce nap instead.
<persia> :)
<lilstevie> lol
<hrw> is not cmov part of pentiumpro core (first i686)?
<lilstevie> hrw: I think he was saying it is missing on some lpia cpus
<hrw> x86 is a mess
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> although arm is too
<hrw> i486 was last sensible name. i586 had too many options already
<hrw> lilstevie: not so much.
<lilstevie> hrw: heh
<hrw> but also messy
<hrw> armv4 is one. armv4t had few options (ep93xx vfp for example)
<hrw> armv5t could have iwmmxt if was intel/marvell
<hrw> armv6 had vfp optional
<persia> ISA designers seem to take 4 generations to discover that there are multiple audiences for their products...
<hrw> yes
<persia> Versions up to 4 are usually OK, and after tend to be all over the map.
<persia> IIRC, the split between POWER and PPC was with POWER5 as well.
<lilstevie> tbh arm problems aren't really related to the ISA though, more the inconsistencies between vendors
<lilstevie> not that embedded x86 is any better
<persia> lilstevie: Such inconsistency is partially driven by the presence of optional features in the ISA.  With a consistent ISA, software doesn't care as much about implementation differences.
<lilstevie> persia: except with the boot flow, that is just each vendor doing it their own way
<persia> Yeah, ARM is special that way.  Most architectures agree on a common pre-boot interface and implement solutions to reach a common starting point.
 * persia blames a big gap in available general purpose consumer devices in the ARM world
<lilstevie> yeah
<persia> (the same thing is starting to be more common for ppc too, because there's a lack of general devices, so everyone "optimises" differently playing embedded games)
<hrw> persia: even on x86 you have several booting methods. but much less popular then on arm
<persia> hrw: Right, but there are (four) standards that are mostly used outside of the embedded market.  For true embedded devices, it's *much better* to specialise.
 * persia remains triumphantly glad that nobody every made any serious effort to make Ubuntu embedded-suitable
<lilstevie> lol
<persia> No, really.  There was talk about it with the "UME" effort, which was quelled enough that "Ubuntu Mobile" was a normal OS, if tuned a bit for lower power consumption and touch.
<persia> And every once in a while someone brings it up again, like the folk that wanted to rebuild as much as possible against dietlibc
<persia> But most folk really want to be able to program in a general purpose environment (and only a few actually understand how to work without automated memory management, or even without automatic garbage collection), so it doesn't happen.
<hrw> dietlibc...
<hrw> it's for those which have cpus with 4K of ram?
<mhall119> mfisch: ping
<mhall119> is the Raring Nexus 7 image using the Ubuntu kernel now, or still a modified version of the Android kernel?
<lilstevie> mhall119: it will be a modified version of the android kernel else you would not be able to get acceleration
<mhall119> thanks lilstevie
<mfisch> mhall119: yeah still android and I believe it still also has some binary drivers
<kulve> what makes it "android" kernel? It is the same yes, but configured differently. It's not missing anything by being an "android kernel". A bit older than what it could be otherwise though
<kulve> also it will always have binary libraries for hw acceleration
<vanhoof> ogra_: we're screwed! time to go shopping :|
<marvin24_> janimo: I pushed a linux-ac100-3.8 to my gitorious tree
<marvin24_> what's the best way to provide patches?
<astra05> hey ubuntu arm
<astra05> i was wondering if anyone know about support for the Avatar AVRA-138A1
<achiang> marvin24_: janimo is on holidays until 2013... email might be better than irc
<marvin24_> achiang: ok, thanks
 * marvin24_ should have guessed that ...
<astra05> or anyone have a resource on determing bootability?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-22
<adknight87_bugsB> poke poke
<adknight87_bugsB> So I'm on ubuntu arm at the moment.
<adknight87_bugsB> through my phone
<adknight87> So has anyone got wine working on ubuntu-arm?
<Laney> ~,.
<foormea> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my nexus7. using the graphical installer ubuntu-nexus7-installer, copy seemed to get stuck for over half an hour. i see from the manual steps here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation that 2mn should be about what it needs to flash the device. can you confirm how long i should wait, roughly?
<Tasssadar> I am pretty sure that 30m is too long, something probably went wrong
<foormea> okay. i'm doing it with the manual steps and it's already flashing for 6-7-8mn
<foormea> nothing showing on shell, dmesg says nothing bad either
<foormea> maybe i'll try from another computer..
<foormea> otherwise i'll revert the mofo to android :D (if i can flash it back haha)
<Tasssadar> how big is the image after you extract it from .gz?
<foormea> 700mb
<Tasssadar> chm
<foormea> chm?
<Tasssadar> it got big again, fastboot has problems flashing that big images
<foormea> sending 'userdata' (705701 KB)...
<Tasssadar> not sure from which size it is, but it was something around 700mb
<foormea> ha. okay... should i file a bug?
<Tasssadar> I am not "from ubuntu", maybe they already know
<Tasssadar> I can upload you older image, which should work
<Tasssadar> and then you can apt-get upgrade
<foormea> that'd be great. hang on i'd have to setup account for you. unless you don't mind sharing via google drive?
<Tasssadar> actually the image vanhoof uploaded for me a while ago is stil there
<Tasssadar> http://people.canonical.com/~vanhoof/tassadar/UbuntuNexus7.tar.gz
<foormea> thanks Tasssadar i really appreciate it
<Tasssadar> I hope that it is small enough, because I did not try flashing it via fastboot
<foormea> how did you do it?
<Tasssadar> I am dualbooting it, so I just extract the image somewhere
<foormea> ohh... i'm pretty new to the non-standard android world, do you have a link to recommend to do this?
<Tasssadar> I fail to parse the end of that sentence - you want a link to see how did I do it?
<foormea> yes, please
<foormea> :)
<Tasssadar> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<foormea> i meant, do you have a link that you recommend. sorry, i'm not a native english speaker. maybe you're not either. anyway. thanks!
<Tasssadar> no, I am not :)
<foormea> i'll try the dual boot later. for now i'll try the full ubuntu. if i can flash it.
<foormea> i got this nexus7 offered as a present, trying to find a use for it. i'm not convinced so far.
<Tasssadar> well, it's made for consuming content - movies, youtube, whatever. But I use it also as "textbook" in school, and sometimes instead of a computer - with ubuntu, or you can just chroot into ubuntu from android
<Tasssadar> I've got iPad 2 for a month, to try what is is like, and I could't not find a decent use for it - it is too big (and fragile) to carry and use in school, you have to pay $99 _and_ have Mac computer just to develop an app for it...
<foormea> easily watching movies via sshfs/nfs/something like that without copying the stuff onto the tablet beforehand would be a great achievement that i've found no easy way to do with android
<gildean> foormea: subsonic
<Tasssadar> I think alpha/beta xbmc for android is around already
<foormea> oh yeah?
<Tasssadar> http://xbmc.org/natethomas/2012/12/02/xbmc-12-frodo-beta-2-now-with-android/
<foormea> i'll try xbmc and subsonic. after i'm done playing with ubuntu :D
<gildean> with subsonic you can stream music/videos from your homecomputer/server to your mobile device and transcode to the bitrate available atm
<foormea> gildean: cool. what protocol does it use?
<gildean> it's basically just a http(s) server with a transcoder like ffmpeg in the backend
<gildean> it works well imo
<foormea> i'll give it a try. thanks!!
<foormea> Tasssadar: i can flash with the image you gave me!
<Tasssadar> how big it is after decompressing?
<foormea> sending 'userdata' (693301 KB)...
<foormea> took 81s+50s
#ubuntu-arm 2012-12-23
<quince> I'd like to play with my nexus 7 over christmas when I'll be with family without easy control over wifi firewall rules.  So I'd like to have usbnet networking to be able to ssh to the nexus from my ubuntu laptop over USB.  So far I haven't even got a usb network device to show up on the laptop after loading the usbnet kernel module.  Any clues?
<Tasssadar> Well, this is not exactly ssh, but USB serial is working on 13.04 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/UsingTheDevice see the "Serial debug shell"
<quince> Thanks.  Seems usbnet should also work, though...
<tempin> hi, me again. Is a 2gb micro-sd card suitable for installing ubuntu on my beaglebone or should it be 4gb upwards? (because the beaglebone is shipped with a 4gb microSD card, that's why I'm asking)
<tempin> thanks, i'll try my luck on #beagle :)
<quince> anybody know how to get more rows and columns when using the serial terminal?
<quince> hah, and for that matter, to make C-a and C-e work :-(  This kind of thing is why I wanted to get usbnet working
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-18
<zeorin> Hello, I have some questions about installing ubuntu to the tf201 tablet. I'm currently able to install Ubuntu 12.04 using instructions from http://lifeinarootshell.blogspot.it/ But I'm not completely satisfied with the result
<zeorin> When I try to upgrade the distro version I run into errors, the wifi is intermittent. I can get around the distro install errors by prefixing LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 in front of do-release-upgrade, but there are problems with the result, it complains about the kernel packages, because the kernel is actually separate from the root fs
<zeorin> I also want to use the nvidia-tegra3 package because it's a tegra3 SoC. I've installed the nvidia tegra 3 drivers from nvidia's site itself but I'd rather have it done through apt-get, which requires that I am at least on 12.10, not 12.04 (I reverted back).
<zeorin>  Ideally I'd like to be on the most current release. I think the best thing to do might be to 'roll my own' starting version of ubuntu and use the arm tree from there. How would I go about doing that? Or does anyone known another way to have a proper (not broken packages version) of ubuntu on the tf201 (ASUS EeePad Transformer Prime). I'm very willing to learn and quite capable with Linux, Ubuntu, and even programming. I'm just quite lost at the moment
<zeorin> . Any
<zeorin>   help would be *most* welcome.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-19
<biniyas> can any body tell how can i activate hibernatiion in arm- 7 ?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-12-20
<mhaberler> skunkworks,PCW: in case you have a ubc3-7i80 branch running.. could you try if the normal hm2 support still works with that branch (i.e. non hm2_eth, any Mesanet board)?
<mhaberler> oops. wrong channel, sorry
<zeorin_> Hi all, I have a question about Ubuntu ARM on the Asus EeePad Transformer Prime (tf201).
<zeorin_> It runs on a tegra3 SoC
<zeorin_> I installed it using instructions from http://lifeinarootshell.blogspot.it/2013/03/howto.html
<zeorin_> and then upgraded to 12.10
<zeorin_> installed the nvidia-tegra3 package, but it's still using Noveau
<zeorin_> Then I installed the drivers manually using Nvidia's instructions, which is only marginally better. Unity 3D doesn't work properly, and the system seems slow despite my class 10 sd card
<zeorin_> wifi also constantly bombs out
<zeorin_> the transparent parts of unity (sidebar), and even the top menu bar look like transparent white noise
<zeorin_> I don't know what the issue is and perhaps someone here could point me in the right direction
<zeorin_> I think it might be due to the driver being incompatible with the kernel, or perhaps the kernel modules aren't loaded? Seeing as how I'm using the kernel that was provided in the initial install instructions. With the Nvidia kernel it doesn't boot at all
<Wilsonb> Howdy
<Wilsonb> What 8s the best way to backup/ image my Mini pc T428(Rk3188 chipset) system? I installed ubuntu via Windows firmware loader
#ubuntu-arm 2014-12-15
<applepi> Does anyone else have an issue with all the init scripts being run twice in 1404 core armhf?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-12-16
<EL3> Hello, I got a pcduino3. It has a power usb connection, and a usb otg connection. I was wondering if it is possible to make i act like a usb flassh drive if connected to another device
#ubuntu-arm 2014-12-18
<dipchi_> Hi there! How are you? I'd like to port 11.04 natty on Beagle Bone Black (BBB). Can someone help / give hint? I do not wanted to use latest ubuntu as I did some customization on our non open source software specific to natty.
<dipchi_> Once I have natty installed on BBB I will consider to upgrade kernel to latest
<dipchi_> Any help?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-12-21
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> i've installed ubuntu with lxde in armv7 soc
<cristian_c> Anyway, I need to change display settings and add a new resolution (actually, I'm using 1280x720 but it's too little for my 17 inches display)
<cristian_c> I've tried to add 1440x900 resolution by cvt, xrandr --newmode and xrandr --addmode
<cristian_c> but if i select it, nothing changes
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> The server has disconnected me
<cristian_c> Has anyone answered to me?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> The server has disconnected me
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Has anyone answered to me?
<cristian_c> I hope this question can be send
<cristian_c> ok, pings works
<cristian_c> *ping
#ubuntu-arm 2015-12-14
<lcbeta> ok so  how to install drivers on the rpi2
<lcbeta> hello
<k1l> what drivers? the ubuntu mate install should come with all drivers needed already
<lcbeta> how to set the resolution
<lcbeta> he doesnt give me another resolution
#ubuntu-arm 2015-12-15
<lilwiz> Anyone know if HP Slatebook can be turned into an Ubuntu laptop? (It comes with Android on eMMC, Tegra 4 ARM processor)
<ogra_> if the bootloader and kernel are open you surely can hack that up ... but likely only with framebuffer driver (no acceleration at all)
<lilwiz> Ouch
<lilwiz> Alright, it was worth an ask :)
<bama_> Guys ,I m porting ubuntu arm64 14.04 into an android tv box, running kernel 3.10.x ,can you tell me how can I get a correct initramfs?
<infinity> ogra_, lilwiz: It might work with nouveau.  Newer Tegras are meant to.
<bama_> anyone interesting with RK3368 8cores Aarch64
<bama_> :join #ubuntu-arm64
<infinity> bama_: Using random Android kernel builds isn't really in scope for an Ubuntu channel, to be fair.
<ogra_> whats #ubuntu-arm64 ?
<bama_> i type a wrong command in irc
<ogra_> still that shouldnt exist
<ogra_> this channel here is good enough for 32 and 64 bit together :)
<bama_> thanks
<bama_> is there any strong relationship between kernel and initramfs?
<ogra_> depends on your kernel config
<infinity> bama_: If you need an initramfs at all, then yes, there's a strong relationship, as the initramfs contains kernel modules.
<infinity> bama_: But if all your storage drivers are built into the kernel (which is common with Android kernels), you don't need an initramfs at all.
<infinity> You just need to boot with "root=/dev/whatever" and watch the magic.
<ogra_> if everything your system needs to boot the rootfs (all systemd options, uboot, filesystems etc) is compiled in... the initrd isnt that important ... if any of your drivers needed to get to rootfs is a module, you need an initrd though
<ogra_> s/uboot/udev/
<bama_> <infinity>: thanks, im trying
<bama_> <infinity>: mkbootimg need a ramdisk argument
<bama_> can i create an empty ramfs?
<bama_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14030060/
<bama_> yes, with out initramfs , system bootup
<bama_> but how to modify ubuntu-core-14.04-core-arm64.tar.gz  to fit my board?
<bama_> <infinity>: how to modify ubuntu-core-14.04-core-arm64.tar.gz  to fit my board? Such as my serial is ttyS0, which file need to modify, any wiki?
<bama_> i copied a tty1.conf to ttyS0.conf ,it works! but how can i sure other point is configured?
<bama_> whats the passwd of ubuntu-core-14.04-core-arm64
<infinity> bama_: No much else to configure except for network and a user.
<bama_> shold i chroot into the target partition and change passwd?
<bama_> whats the default root passwd of ubuntu-core-14.04-core-arm64.tar.gz
<bama_> chroot and change passwd ok!
<bama_> infinity:thanks!
<bama_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch hereis the officical site about rootfs from scrath ,and the page let user to build rootfs with RootStock
<bama_> but the RootStock page said: Note that RootStock has been deprecated and is no longer maintained
<bama_> if i want create a rootfs from scrath , which tool is insdead of RootStock
<bama_> how can i get Uart serial working in ubuntu-15.10-core-arm64
<bama_> i used console=ttyS0,115200 in command line
#ubuntu-arm 2015-12-16
<Ispira> ello
#ubuntu-arm 2015-12-17
<Ispira> So I got Ubuntu installed on my shiny new Raspberry Pi 2 Model B
<Ispira> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi <---following this
<Ispira> it's running really nice.
#ubuntu-arm 2016-12-22
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-arm 2017-12-21
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEqyiasstbf: ojn lvrp16 ndec ptl amrith robher nighty- kaxing nashpa Jack87 ubot9 morphis__ nslu2-log akaWol
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEuallhhusg: niska zumbi yofel_ BenG83 wgrant flexiondotorg rsalveti lool LongyanG dannf kaxing Sc
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEuigyerbh: fabo yofel_ doko
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEvyexaotikp: fabo NCommander rexxster micahg rsalveti ojn hggdh ColdKeyboard kaxing wgr
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEabedwetq: dannf ptl BenG83
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEalhokf: flexiondotorg bielski ubot9 lool doko_ morphis__ Alesk13 m
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODExotjcwx: fabo ogra_ micahg LongyanG chihchun_a
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEjdyyzhp: rsalveti nslu2-log wgrant guerby_ manjo ikepanhc akaWolf ubot9 nighty- robher nashpa rexxster niska mariogr
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEayqkqxfvq: zumbi manjo rexxster ogra
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEjdzyx: PaulePanter k1l hggdh morphis__ NCommander dannf
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEvtsslsixfn: stee
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEsqhnlfun: nslu2-
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEsiqysc: k1l moon127 ojn LongyanG zumbi BenG83
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEfrbac: bielski rexxster ndec rsalveti flexiondotorg awaf
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEjprgwlu: kaxing chihchun_afk ojn lool moon127 lvrp16 ptl rexxster
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODExxsamuhlt: chihchun_afk PaulePanter Alesk13 brtlin manjo
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEgwneh: niska amrith rexxster nighty- ScriptRipper dragan-s alai popey rsalve
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEpvhzj: nashpa ptl kaxing ikepanhc morphis__ mo
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEvzylqqkql: ptl morphis__ nighty- popey BenG83 steev funn
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEmzrmzmfhd: PaulePanter ubuntulog ScriptRipper nslu2-log zumbi k1l ubot9 flexiondotorg wgrant mor
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEerykgwnke: Hirppa ndec chihchun_afk flexiondotorg zumbi robher lvrp16 PaulePanter rexxster micahg brtlin awafaa ogra
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEuxhluyqtge: popey zumbi mascaqui bielski moon127 PaulePanter ojn ubot9 ogra_ nashpa am
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEfxauufxw: rbasak amrith funnel ColdKeyboard micahg morphis__ draga
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEaendmunkj: robher yofel_ mascaqui lool popey BenG83 bielski niska steev NCommander rsalveti rbas
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEefzty: micahg robher popey
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEpewwnhxa: ogra_ k1l yofel_ LongyanG
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEnnszybig: yofel_ doko_ akaWolf rexxster Alesk13 moon127 dragan-s ubot9 guerby_ dannf rsalveti nashpa manjo robher wg
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEfmipj: micahg lool k1l hggdh mariogr
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEyaccqq: guerby_ lvrp16 akaWolf ScriptRipper popey LongyanG ikepanhc ubuntulog wgrant mariogrip rsalveti br
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEurbvhacrvi: wgrant kaxing alai mascaqui nashpa robher awafaa micahg flexiondotorg Alesk13 ColdKeyboard steev brtlin
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODExuxpidwj: ikepanhc fabo br
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEbiltascbk: niska LongyanG akaWolf ptl mascaqui mrutland rbasak nde
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEwreldo: ndec manjo PaulePanter nashpa rbasak u
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEwakcrv: brtlin manjo awafaa nslu2-log ptl rsalveti chihchun_afk Co
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEdatjjp: Hirppa steev dannf micahg ubuntulog mariogrip awafaa ojn ndec niska rsalveti doko_ hggdh lvrp16 amrith masca
<NCommander> !ops
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEkdwfufxfmb: moon127 ptl ndec wgrant alai nighty- mascaqui kaxing ogra_ rsalveti brtlin doko_ ikepanhc BenG
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEudtzhkxwbb: doko_ ojn brtlin Jack87
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEmkquau: brtlin moon127 Jack87 ubot9 robher nashpa ptl amrith alai zumbi mrutland rsalveti manjo
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEgitil: wgrant LongyanG PaulePanter k1l akaWolf moon127 fabo chihchun_afk Alesk13 rbasa
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEyqonmjmja: wgrant guerby_ manjo steev nighty- funnel hggdh moon127 brtlin k1l rexxster
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEcillwpehc: chihchun_afk fabo wgrant micahg guerby_ ubot9 niska yofel_ amrith manjo alai funnel Alesk13 dragan-s BenG
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEpewugqd: morphis__ doko_ ubuntulog ColdKeyboard fabo ojn guerby_ niska chihchun_afk lool mrutland rsalveti yofel_ Be
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEfnqxhj: manjo ojn rbasak m
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEuyavvgg: akaWolf PaulePanter ScriptRipper hggdh NCommander lvrp16 amrith micahg bielski flexiondotorg kaxing moon127
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEwnugevap: robher mascaqui guerby_ NCommander zumbi ColdKeyboard steev mariogrip mrutland awafaa
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEwbbxkef: NCommander BenG83
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEqebwtvn: chihchun_afk niska ikepanhc LongyanG
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEdseos: doko_ LongyanG flexiondotorg guerby_ ojn bielski mrutland alai hggdh popey zumbi ColdKeyb
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEgvxqxcvu: popey ScriptRipper rbasak amrith ikepanhc morp
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEtonunuj: guerby_ akaWolf alai ScriptRipper moon127 ikepanhc rbasak
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEcofswpbup: yofel
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEfiknbhkw: fabo ScriptRipper niska nashpa ikepa
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEwnwntekku: wgrant ndec mascaqui robher manjo Hirppa PaulePanter ptl LongyanG zumbi awafaa steev
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEryqabaky: zumbi rsalveti doko_ funnel k1l akaWolf steev
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEnhnxayjbuv: ptl LongyanG ColdKeyboard dragan-s
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEcjjusab: nslu2-l
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEygwsqr: dannf flexiondotorg morphis__ PaulePanter popey manjo chihchun_afk ScriptRipper ikepanhc fabo funn
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEflglazak: popey steev ogra_ ColdKeyboard yofel_ robher ojn niska morphis__ manjo wgrant guerby_
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEyepik: lvrp16 am
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODExzgtoxpy: amrith fabo ubot9 niska flexiondotor
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEzprlfkbs: BenG83 hggdh ubo
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEwyrqaoacp: ojn rexxster moon127 funnel kaxing fabo steev Jack87 akaWolf micahg wgrant
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEpneeniuhc: ubot9 ogra_ nashpa awafaa mariogrip doko_ dannf NCommander ikepan
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEyedenx: lvrp16 funnel NCommander fabo ScriptRipper BenG83 PaulePanter yofel_ zumbi dannf mariogr
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODExruiu: rsalveti amrith akaWolf dannf PaulePanter micahg chihchun_afk manjo ndec ptl mascaqui awafaa ColdKeyboard ike
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEboexqmlt: fabo ikepanhc oj
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEbedeoxmvog: amrith morphis__ akaWolf lool ScriptRipper ptl flexiondotorg hggdh BenG83 k1l dannf ndec ColdK
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEeabieii: lvrp16 dannf mrutland nighty- mascaqui morphis__ brtlin nslu2-log ojn popey robher yofel_ zumbi s
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEvnrrgomp: mrutland funnel ogra_ robher ojn brt
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEevovgv: ikepanhc
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEplgpuzrsg: yofel_ mariogrip moon127 ojn morphis__ ScriptRipper rexxster ogra_ flexiondotorg Hirppa dragan-
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEuthfybnet: popey LongyanG
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEdrgmvi: amrith ptl ikepanh
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEcjwqwswdox: flexiondotorg robher fabo mariogrip Hirppa m
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEknbnxnrwrm: ogra_ mrutland niska ubot9 brtlin nslu2-log ScriptRipper moon127
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEjxfcerzuo: alai dragan-s o
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEdhfuhil: kaxing NCommander moon127 Hirppa nslu2-log lool ndec wgrant zumbi ptl dragan-s LongyanG
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODExbbjpwm: ogra_ kaxing manjo nashpa micahg zumbi moon127
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEklqbnesx: hggdh kaxing ikepanhc ubot9 k1l amrith Hirppa LongyanG niska ptl lvrp16 bielski rexxster doko_ brtlin ogra
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEjgkkxzxt: zumbi yofel_ funnel alai o
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEknxupvu: k1l ScriptRipper nslu2-log PaulePanter BenG83 awafaa dannf Alesk13 rexxster ikepanhc ni
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEjxrnjutpi: brtlin kaxing akaWolf alai micahg Alesk13 Scr
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEjjnfz: akaWolf doko_ morphis__ yofel
<arebe969> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEkkxwdvdzdo: ojn kaxing wgrant steev morphis__ lvrp16 ogra_ rexxster rsalveti PaulePanter ptl dragan-s masc
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEecemmzmtfa: guerby_ dragan-s ColdKeyboard dannf moon127 nighty- mariogrip akaWolf nslu2-log mrutland ubot9
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEwwxrue: ogra_ PaulePanter BenG83 mrutland kaxing alai ubuntulog brtlin popey LongyanG lool Jack87 dannf funnel ColdK
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEicwmqwlx: dragan-s mascaqu
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEvqgfryy: ikepanhc fabo LongyanG mrutland Alesk13 Jack87 akaWolf steev k1l ni
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEiligdu: doko_ flexiondotorg LongyanG rsalveti morphis__ lvrp16 k1l brtlin fabo guerby_
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODElvfjril: ojn Alesk13 popey nashpa ikepanhc morphis__ rba
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEauxza: robher PaulePanter Hirppa lool doko_ flexiondotorg morphis_
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEnwxuqrevcj: rsalveti ColdKeyboard awafaa amrit
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEiajkfkfwgj: ogra_ mariogrip zumbi Hirppa chihchun_afk rsalveti wgrant amrith LongyanG
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEywvjn: zumbi nslu2-log ubuntulog chihchun_afk mascaqui ScriptRipper PaulePanter yofel_ dragan-s ptl lvrp16
<mitru[wec835> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10308021/filing-history christel sold freenode to Private Internet Access Andrew Lee WHO ALSO OWNS SNOONET AND IS MOVING FREENODE TO THAT SERVER (NEXT MONTH) AND CLOSING DOWN OPEN SOURCE ROOMS PLEASE COMPLAIN IN CHAN FREENODEszvlnmicz: flexiondotorg ColdKeyboard doko_ dragan-s manjo ScriptRipper kaxing nslu2-log moon127 lvrp16 ikepanhc loo
#ubuntu-arm 2017-12-24
<ChunkzZ> hey, anyone know if there's palemoon for ubuntu arm64?
